# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2009



## Dan (28 Fev 2009 às 20:45)

Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.








*Para outras regiões, consulte os seguintes tópicos:*






 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Centro
 Sul
 Açores e Madeira



*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *11,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 02:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *11,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 11:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

A minima desta noite foi de *8,9ºC* (não pensei que descesse tanto)

Devido há grande neblusidade de nuvens que nem uma gota vão largar  faz aumentar em muito a radiação difusa 
Assim, tenho 17,5ºC (Completamente aldrabados) 

De realçar, que ainda não caíu uma pinga 
Mas já era de esperar


----------



## Acardoso (1 Mar 2009 às 13:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

bom dia pessoal...

temp. min:9.8º


sigo com:

pressao:1014.3hpa
vento fraco de ENE
temp:11.6(tem vindo a descer dês das 11:11h, altura em que caíram os primeiros aguaceiros e a temp. estava nos 13.8º)
precipitação nas ultimas 24h: 4.6º


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 13:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Acardoso disse:


> precipitação nas ultimas 24h: *4.6º*




Já agora, a precipitação é em milimetros (mm) e não em º(graus) 
Sendo assim, tens 4,6mm acumulados 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

O sol já espreitou por entre as nuvens e a temperatura é demasiado elevada e aldrabada 
17,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 14:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Céu limpo  e vento fraco

Temp: *14,7º*C


----------



## vinc7e (1 Mar 2009 às 15:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boas,

por aqui céu nublado...mas nada de chuva 
temperatura nos *14.9ºC*


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boa tarde, temperatura nos 14.3º, sol tímido, céu parcialmente nublado para o interior, se fosse há alguns anos diria que vinha aí trovoada


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 17:28)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



mr. phillip disse:


> De volta a casa...
> Na viagem pela A8, vindo de S. Martinho, ainda apanhei uns bons aguaceiros...
> Por agora não chove por aqui, a temperatura está nos 15.2ºC, e a pressão nos 1014hpa...



Pois aqui no Porto não me parece que vá cair nada hoje. Estão 14º, alguma nebulosidade, mas esteve ainda um dia primaveril


----------



## vinc7e (1 Mar 2009 às 17:45)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boas,

tou a ver que só aqui pelo Minho e pelo Douro Litoral não chove 

..a temperatura vai descendo...*11.8ºC*


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Esteve um dia bom na praia, tirando a nortada que fazia uma sensação fresquinha 

Céu pouco nublado, e o mar bem revoltado 

Temp: *10,3ºC*

E nem uma pinga, como já era de esperar 

A máxima devia ter rondado os 14ºC como no Aeroporto de Pedras Rubras (Francisco Sá Carneiro) 
No entanto, com tanta radiação difusa reflectida pelas nuvens, fez com que o meu sensor desprotegido  subisse aos 19,5ºC mais de 5ºC que na realidade


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 21:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,1ºC*

Tem subido a temperatura devido a entrada de neblusidade


----------



## DMartins (1 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Depois da forte chuvada com granizo das 16h, tudo calmo agora.

Temperatura actual: 7.9º
Já não a via à muito tempo, abaixo dos 10º....


----------



## DMartins (1 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Já estive à pouco nos *7.6*º, e agora está nos *8.1º*

Fico contente ao comparar os meus dados com os do amigo *CT1ETE*, porque quando a minha varia para mais ou para menos, a dele acompanha.


----------



## Acardoso (1 Mar 2009 às 23:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

boa noite...

temp. max:14.3

sigo com:
pressao:1015.8hpa
vento fraco de SSE
temp:9.5º
precipitação nas ultimas 24h:5.6mm

a tarde foi calma, a partir das 14:30+- deixou de chover, o céu tem-se mantido encoberto.


----------



## DMartins (1 Mar 2009 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Eis que ela inicia nova descida.

Despeço-me com *7.6º*

Boa noite para todos


----------



## camrov8 (1 Mar 2009 às 23:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

um pais tao pequenino e neste momento esta separado por duas massas de ar diferentes


----------



## DMartins (2 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Céu nublado e 7.5º agora.

Agora vou mesmo.

Até amnhã


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

_Extremos do dia 01.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *~14ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *10,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 09:08)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Aqui pelo Porto seguimos com 9º, que curiosamente se regista também em Rio Tinto, o que não é normal.
Céu a encobrir rapidamente, parece que é hoje que a chuva regressa...


----------



## DMartins (2 Mar 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia.
Céu alternando entre o pouco / muito nublado e com *9.2º*

Mínima de *5.2º*


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Mar 2009 às 11:52)

Esta noite a mínima foi de 3,5ºC - bastante humidade no ar, com névoa e alguns períodos de céu nublado.
Neste momento aqui na zona temos céu muito nublado e vento fraco de E\NE.
Ontem tive cerca de 4,5mm de precipitação. (já não precisei de regar a relva - PORREIRO, PÁ!)


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 13:54)

Boa tarde
Para estes lados céu muito nublado, nuvens com algum desenvolvimento, no mínimo interessantes.
Temp. actual 15.2ºC


----------



## vinc7e (2 Mar 2009 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,

por aqui mínima de 5.0ºC...

neste momento céu com algumas nuvens e algum sol à mistura 
teperatura nos *16.8ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 14:24)

Começou a chover pingo grosso por aqui


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 14:27)

Ao inicio da manhã caíram umas pinguitas que nem deram para molhar o chão 

A minima foi de *7,4ºC* 

Eis, que agora o ceu escontra-se assim:

Oeste





Este





Temp: *15,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 14:33)

Chove bem neste momento e está a trovejar


----------



## vinc7e (2 Mar 2009 às 14:35)

Começa a chover também por aqui...

Tive a fazer um esforço para tentar me lembrar de um moderador do fórum aqui 
do litoral Norte e não encontrei nenhum...e agora que a regionalização chegou
ao MeteoPT, acho que temos direito a um moderador só pra nós  lool


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 14:46)

Tens um admin o Minho


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 14:52)

Aqui fica a culpada deste chuva repentina e da trovoada.


----------



## vinc7e (2 Mar 2009 às 16:28)

Sol....e 14.1ºC


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 18:22)

Por volta das 15h30, uma aguaceiro fraco que durou 10 minutos que me fez acumular 0,0mm 

A máxima foi de *15,5ºC*

Agora, céu nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *11,5ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (2 Mar 2009 às 18:59)

Muito animado este topico..não haja duvidas 

por aqui a max foi de 17.8ºC

agora sigo com *10.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

Por estranho que pareça, penso ser o único representante do Grande Porto, ou seja, Aviz - Avenida da Boavista - Parque da Cidade. Se bem que limitado para já em termos de aparelhagem, sempre vou relatando que sigo com 11,3º, já choveu finalmente e voltou a sensação de frio


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 19:53)

Veterano disse:


> Por estranho que pareça, penso ser o único representante do Grande Porto, ou seja, Aviz - Avenida da Boavista - Parque da Cidade. Se bem que limitado para já em termos de aparelhagem, sempre vou relatando que sigo com 11,3º, já choveu finalmente e voltou a sensação de frio



Pela outra margem do Douro..
Sigo com *10,8ºC.*
O céu cada vez mais fica limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 19:57)

João Soares disse:


> Pela outra margem do Douro..
> Sigo com *10,8ºC.*
> O céu cada vez mais fica limpo e vento fraco.



Vivi 25 anos na Madalena, tenho um pé em cada lado do Douro


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 20:01)

Veterano disse:


> Vivi 25 anos na Madalena, tenho um pé em cada lado do Douro



Então eu fico no meio 

Madalena fica a sul de Canidelo e Aviz fica a Norte de Canidelo 

A temperatura continua a sua descida, e registo *10,5ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (2 Mar 2009 às 20:08)

..Já agora, parece que sou o único Minhoto por aqui 

temp *8.6ºC*


----------



## Acardoso (2 Mar 2009 às 21:01)

boa noite malta...

temp. min:5.3º
temp. max:15.4º

sigo com:

pressao:1017.0hpa
temp:10.2º
humid:85%
precipitação nas ultimas 24h:3.1mm
vento fraco de NNE

nesta altura o céu encontra-se limpo


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 21:02)

O pessoal do litoral Norte não pode desanimar, toca a teclar

Temp. actual: 9.9ºC
Precipitação do dia: 0.5mm
Pressão: 1017.0hPa
Temp. max. 15.9ºC


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 21:19)

A temp. vai descendo bem 9.4ºC
HR 82%


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Mar 2009 às 21:23)

vinc7e disse:


> ..Já agora, parece que sou o único Minhoto por aqui


  Não és não.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 21:24)

Aqui no Porto tudo calmo e 10,1º.


----------



## Acardoso (2 Mar 2009 às 21:29)

por aqui esta tudo calmo...so a pressao aumentou, 1017.4hpa


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Esta ideia de desdobrar o tópico por regiões parece mostrar que a teclar no Litoral Norte somos meia dúzia de gatos...


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 21:40)

Veterano disse:


> Aqui no Porto tudo calmo e 10,1º.



Calmo de mais, ao menos podia tar céu limpo e não este tempo de porcaria.

Temp: *9,4ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (2 Mar 2009 às 21:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Veterano disse:


> Esta ideia de desdobrar o tópico por regiões parece mostrar que a teclar no Litoral Norte somos meia dúzia de gatos...



Não somos nada...andam é todos escondidos...

por aqui *7.7ºC*


----------



## Minho (2 Mar 2009 às 21:53)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*

Por Melgaço...

Nada de especial a apontar. Céu muito nublado e temperaturas em linha com as do dia anterior. 
A mínima de hoje deverá ser atingida até às 23:59 um vez que está em descida acentuada.


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 22:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



vinc7e disse:


> Não somos nada...andam é todos escondidos...



Com 1.851 membros, a dividir por 5 regiões, o pessoal tem que andar muito bem escondido


----------



## jpmartins (2 Mar 2009 às 22:01)

Por aqui 9.0ºC
HR 82%


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2009 às 22:26)

vinc7e disse:


> ..Já agora, parece que sou o único Minhoto por aqui
> 
> temp *8.6ºC*



E o nosso administrador, "Minho", é de Melgaço e que eu saiba fica no Minho.
Postei também para tentar injectar aqui um pouco de animação extra que há aqui no centro


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 22:33)

thunderboy disse:


> E o nosso administrador, "Minho", é de Melgaço e que eu saiba fica no Minho.
> Postei também para tentar injectar aqui um pouco de animação extra que há aqui no centro



Aqui a malta do norte é mais de trabalho, já nos estamos a preparar para a caminha...


----------



## João Soares (2 Mar 2009 às 22:50)

Céu limpo e vento fraco 

A temperatura efectua a sua rápida descida  sigo neste momento *8,1ºC*


----------



## Acardoso (2 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

por aqui ceu bem estrelado, vento fraco de NNE.
temp 9.6º


----------



## DMartins (2 Mar 2009 às 23:37)

vinc7e disse:


> ..Já agora, parece que sou o único Minhoto por aqui
> 
> temp *8.6ºC*



Alto e pára o baile! 

*9.1º*


----------



## Acardoso (2 Mar 2009 às 23:41)

bem por aqui só há a realçar que o vento tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente.
a temp. tem descido mas muito lentamente, esta nos 9.8º
a humid esta nos 76%
e estou com uma pressão de 10107.8hpa

por hoje é tudo...
boa noite malta


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

_Extremos do dia 02.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *15,5ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm* (só ocorreu um pequeno aguaceiro à tarde)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *8,7ºC* (Tem vindo a subir)


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 00:26)

Céu estrelado
Temp. actual: 7.9ºC
HR80%
Pressão: 1017.9hPA


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2009 às 00:26)

vinc7e disse:


> ..Já agora, parece que sou o único Minhoto por aqui
> 
> temp *8.6ºC*



Único não! Tá aqui um nascido e criado no Minho, que vive nas margens do rio que dá nome à região 

Destaco a descida acentuada da temperatura desde o início da noite, que neste momento já vai nos 5.8ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mar 2009 às 03:03)

Esta ideia de regionalização terá sido ponderada em  exemplos além fronteiras.
Mas somos geograficamente tão pequeninos que creio, não se justificaria, pelo menos para já, este desmembramento.
Claro que há vantagens neste formato :
-evitam-se discussões estéreis como aquelas "de que tu aí tens tudo e eu aqui não tenho nada" mas concomitantemente há a sensação de perda de informação do país /meteo como um todo.
Mas enfim , veremos a sua proficuidade.
E dizia-se por aqui, que assim sendo, somos meia dúzia a teclar.
Pois eu não teclo, não...eu tento escrever.
E com tanta "cumbersa" já me esquecia do essencial:
-madrugada fria com céu limpo e apenas 5.1º depois de um dia com um aguaceiro que a meio da tarde  deixou por cá 0.6 mm.
A precipitação de volta,  depois de 20 dias a seco.
E já sabemos que mais , muito mais, estará a caminho ...


----------



## DMartins (3 Mar 2009 às 08:44)

Bom dia Litoral Norte 

Mínima de *3.2º*

Actual: *5.4º*


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 08:44)

Bons dias! E está mesmo um dia óptimo, sol a brilhar sem nuvens, temperatura de 8º aqui no Porto, sem vento, enfim, o que é necessário para se trabalhar com gosto


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia

Por aqui o sol brilha, vento fraco.
Tmin. 5.6ºC


----------



## vinc7e (3 Mar 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

por Braga mais um dia de muito SOL 

mínima de 1.0ºC em Vila Verde & 3.6ºC em Braga


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2009 às 11:06)

Céu completamente limpo e vento nulo 

Temp: *11,5ºC*

A minima desceu até aos *5,5ºC*

Hoje, a máxima não deve subir muito 

Precipitação népia


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 11:18)

Por aqui o céu continua limpinho, o vento sopra fraco.
Temp. actual 11.7ºC


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 12:41)

De realçar o aumento da intensidade do vento, na última hora.
Temp.actual 12.8ºC


----------



## Acardoso (3 Mar 2009 às 13:24)

boa tarde malta...

temp. min:7.6º

sigo com:

pressao:1016.8hpa
temp:13.9
humid:57%
vento: fraco a moderado de NNW, tendo vindo a aumentar na ultima hora

o céu encontra-se limpo, já parece primavera
é de realçar que a temperatura max  ja foi atingida, tendo chegado aos 15.5º as 12:05h


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 13:45)

A temperatura já está em queda após os 15.4ºC de max., neste momento 13.9ºC.
Raj. max. 36.5km/h


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 13:54)

De realçar a nortada que faz sentir, a puxar nuvens para ver se se cumpre a previsão do IM de chuva para o fim da tarde. Ainda tem muito que soprar para que isso aconteça, visto que quase não há nuvens.

 Temperatura nos 14,2º.


----------



## DMartins (3 Mar 2009 às 14:46)

Céu limpo, vento fraco, e 14.8º


----------



## pedrorod (3 Mar 2009 às 15:09)

Boa Tarde pessoal do Litoral Norte!
Por aqui sigo com:
T:16ºC
Pressão:1015.5hpa
HR:38%
E o céu como não podia deixar de ser está limpo


----------



## DMartins (3 Mar 2009 às 15:22)

pedrorod disse:


> Boa Tarde pessoal do Litoral Norte!
> Por aqui sigo com:
> T:16ºC
> Pressão:1015.5hpa
> ...



Boas, vizinho!

Sigo agora com 15.8º "colados"...


----------



## vinc7e (3 Mar 2009 às 15:24)

Por aqui sol....e *16.5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 15:37)

Por aqui o vento continua a instensificar-se, já faz barulho, rajada maxima 45.7km/h.
Temp. actual 14.5ºC


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 17:11)

Por aqui o céu já mudou de cor, do azul passou para o cizento devido à nebulosidade alta.
O vento continua a soprar forte.
Temp. actual 12.5ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mar 2009 às 17:14)

Por aqui, para além do vento que paulatinamente vai-se intensificando,
adeus sol...até sábado.
Céu já completamente tapado ainda que por  por nuvens altas (cirros densos), por enquanto.
Venha alguma movimentação, venha algo, que já cá fazia falta...


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2009 às 18:28)

Por volta das 13h, a nortada chegou moderadamente e fez com a temperatura descesse 

Máxima de *13,8ºC*

Céu a ficar nublado e vento moderado

Temp: *10,6ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (3 Mar 2009 às 18:31)

Por aqui o sol também já se foi...mas ainda dá para ver a lua 
no meio das nuvens pouco densas...

a temperatura vai descendo...sigo com *10.0ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 18:49)

Sigo com:
Temp. actual: 10.5ºC
Pressão 1015.8hPa
HR: 73%
Raj. max.45km/h


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2009 às 19:40)

Céu encoberto e vento fraco

Temp: *10,2ºC*


----------



## pedrorod (3 Mar 2009 às 20:08)

Por aqui a partir das 17h o céu ficou totalmente encoberto
Por agora sigo com:
T:9.7ºC
Pressão:1015.5hpa
HR:72%


----------



## jpmartins (3 Mar 2009 às 20:35)

A temperatura parou nos 10.5ºC à 2h , o vento acalmou.
Pressão: 1015.7hPa.


----------



## vinc7e (3 Mar 2009 às 21:13)

jpmartins disse:


> A temperatura parou nos 10.5ºC à 2h , o vento acalmou.
> Pressão: 1015.7hPa.



Por aqui também ta parada  nos *9.7ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2009 às 21:34)

vinc7e disse:


> ..Já agora, parece que sou o único Minhoto por aqui
> 
> temp *8.6ºC*



Apesar de não ser minhoto também podem contar com os meus relatos do Minho e especialmente de Braga


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2009 às 21:45)

Mais um dia calmo sem nada a relatar em especial. Muito semelhante aos dias das passadas semanas mas com a diferença nas temperaturas que estão bem mais baixas.

Por Braga ao fim do dia começaram a entrar as nuvens altas.
Amanhã é dia de


----------



## DMartins (3 Mar 2009 às 22:04)

Chuva moderada à pouco, agora fraca e com *8.3º*


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 22:14)

DMartins disse:


> Chuva moderada à pouco, agora fraca e com *8.3º*



Pois a chuva ainda não chegou aqui ao Porto, onde sigo com 12º, o que não é nada mau

As nuvens não estão muito compactas e o vento amainou.


----------



## dgstorm (3 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

Por aqui 10.5ºC


----------



## DMartins (3 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

Parou a chuva, com *8.8º*


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco

Temp: 10,3ºC

Nada de chuva, nem pingas 
Mas já era de esperar


----------



## Acardoso (3 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

boa noite...

sigo com:
pressao:1015.5hpa
temp:10.3º
humid:86%
o vento acalmou a partir do fim da tarde, estando moderado de WNW
o céu esta muito nublado mas ainda não há registo de precipitação...


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 22:54)

João Soares disse:


> Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco
> 
> Temp: 10,3ºC
> 
> ...



Calma João, ela há-de chegar


----------



## João Soares (3 Mar 2009 às 23:00)

Veterano disse:


> Calma João, ela há-de chegar



Chuva não..
Uns chuvisco (pingas) coisas rápidas, nada de jeito


Temp: *10,5ºC*
Volta a encobrir


----------



## DMartins (3 Mar 2009 às 23:04)

Chuva outra vez.
De cada vez que chove a temperatura baixa(Pouco).


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2009 às 23:10)

Veterano disse:


> Calma João, ela há-de chegar



Já está a caminho





© AEMET


----------



## Veterano (3 Mar 2009 às 23:13)

Brigantia disse:


> Já está a caminho



Esperemos que não pare em Vigo "a ir de copas"


----------



## Acardoso (3 Mar 2009 às 23:23)

Aqui fica a variaçao da velocidade do vento e das rajadas...




como se pode observar a velocidade maxima do vento foi de 26.8km/h
e a rajada maxima foi de 41.7km/h.


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2009 às 23:27)

Por Braga, zona norte, ainda não chove.

Temp actual: 10.7ºC


----------



## Acardoso (3 Mar 2009 às 23:37)

bem por aqui esta tudo na mesma, a temp mantém-se nos 10.3º, permanece neste valor +- 1hora


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 03.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *13,8ºC*
Temp. Minima: *5,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm* Zeritos 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *11,1ºC*


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2009 às 00:08)

Aleluia! 
Já cai alguma coisa em Braga, pouca... mas cai!
Temp: 10.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

Minho disse:


> Aleluia!
> Já cai alguma coisa em Braga, pouca... mas cai!
> Temp: 10.5ºC



Aqui também já pinga..
Mas, são umas pingas tão pequenas e finas, que mal molha 

Temp: *11,2ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mar 2009 às 00:18)

João Soares disse:


> Aqui também já pinga..
> Mas, são umas pingas tão pequenas e finas, que mal molha
> 
> Temp: *11,2ºC*



Pois aqui, ei-la: - a anunciada. E não são pingos só, não.
É chuva mesmo, até  moderada...


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 00:22)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois aqui, ei-la: - a anunciada. E não são pingos só, não.
> É chuva mesmo, até  moderada...



Pois, mal acabei de postar, começou a chover moderadamente, só que...
Já parou definitivamente 
Ainda pode vir a cair mais umas pingas, mas não será nada de espantoso ou de impressionante, umas gotas apenas 

Temp: *11,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 00:22)

Por aqui nada a assinalar por enquanto, a temperatura não passa do mesmo 10.4, 10.5ºC e não sai disto.
Para já nada de chuva, mas já não deve faltar muito.
HR83%


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mar 2009 às 00:31)

João Soares disse:


> Ainda pode vir a cair mais umas pingas, mas não será nada de espantoso ou de impressionante, umas gotas apenas
> 
> Temp: *11,2ºC*



... Também ninguém está à espera de algo de espantoso ou impressionante.Quem espera tal?
Eu não. Espero períodos de chuva fraca a moderada .Mais nada.
Este terá sido o 1º ...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 00:35)

Sim, a nível de chuva não será mais do que isso, a ter em conta será mesmo o vento que será forte durante o dia de amanha e quinta, com rajadas que poderão chegar aos 70km/h aqui para os nossos lados.


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 00:36)

nimboestrato disse:


> ... Também ninguém está à espera de algo de espantoso ou impressionante.Quem espera tal?
> Eu não. Espero períodos de chuva fraca a moderada .Mais nada.
> Este terá sido o 1º ...



Uns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, nada de mais 
Esta noite vai ser morrinhenta, o que vai dificultar a descida das minimas.

Temp: *11,2ºC* (estagnada) 
Há pouco, caíram umas pingas, mas agora nada


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 01:30)

Sigo com: 

Pressão: 1012,9hPa
T. Actual: 10,8ºC
HR: 83%

Por aqui não chove.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 09:08)

Bons dias pessoal do litoral norte e não só. Aqui pelo Porto seguimos com 10º, chove aos aguaceiros (pára/arranca), vento moderado de noroeste/oeste, a festa começou


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 09:15)

Bom dia
Neste momento chove moderado, o vento sopra por vezes forte.
Rajada Max. 65.8 km/h 
Precipitação desde as 00h: 6.7mm
Pressão: 1007.5hPa
HR 91%
Temp. actual: 10.3ºC
Temp. min. 10.2ºC


----------



## DMartins (4 Mar 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia.
Às 10h e com *10º*, com vento moderado a forte, e com bastante chuvinha toda a noite.


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 10:05)

bom dia...

temp. min:10.1º

sigo com:
1008.0hpa
temp:10.9º
humid:92%
precipitação nas ultimas 24h: 6.2mm
o vento sopra moderado de W

é de realçar a velocidade do vento, perto das 9h vieram umas rajadas bem fortes, tendo diminuído na ultima hora mas mantendo-se moderado...
a chuva para já abrandou, mas não deve ser por muito tempo, o céu esta bem carregado de nuvens e ao longe já se vêem nuvens bem escuras...vamos esperar para ver...


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 10:20)

Estive a ver os dados recolhidos pela estação e registei uma rajada máxima ate ao momento de 45km/h por volta das 09:05h
a pressão desceu ate aos 1007.3hpa as 07:05h
a temp. subiu para os 11.4º
o vento continua moderado....


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 10:22)

pessoal começou agora a chover, com alguma intensidade de W...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 10:24)

Volta a chover moderado, o vento continua a soprar por vezes forte.
Temp. actual 11.2ºC


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 10:29)

jpmartins disse:


> Volta a chover moderado, o vento continua a soprar por vezes forte.
> Temp. actual 11.2ºC



Aqui no Porto sossegou, continua o vento, mas para já não chove


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 10:31)

Este último aguaceiro deu para registar 0.5mm, voltou a parar...
O vento continua moderado na casa dos 15 a 20 km/h


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 10:46)

Os aguaceiros desta noite renderam *3,0mm* 

No entanto, a minima foi de *9,6ºC*

O vento é moderado e o céu está muito nublado (daqui à pouco caí outro aguaceiro )

Temp: *11,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 10:51)

E já chove acompanhada de vento moderado à forte. 

Temp: *10,9ºC*


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 11:03)

volta a chover moderado...a temp. subiu ate 11.9º.
o vento continua moderado por vezes a forte...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 11:08)

O vento não tem dado descanso, pena de não ter valores aqui, a chuva está intermitente entre o fraco e o moderado.
Temp. actual 11.6ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mar 2009 às 11:25)

Bons dias:
-Por aqui ,sem surpresas ,tempo de aguaceiros com 6.6 mm já recolhidos,embora nas últimas 2 horas não tenha havido mais  precipitações.Vento moderado de norte com rajadas a não excederem os 50 km/h.
Mas será só o início de mais 24/ 36 horas com alguma animação...
Estaremos por cá atentos a eventuais episódios consistentes de vento e chuva 
que vierem a ocorrer.


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 11:38)

na ultima hora registei 1.0mm, nesta altura a chuva parou...
o vento continua moderado por vezes forte, registei agora mesmo uma rajada de 42km/h.
a temperatura varia entre os 11.8º e os 11.9º
a humidade esta nos 89%
a pressão esta nos 1007.7hpa


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

mais um aguaceiro...
as condições do vento continuam e a temperatura aumentou para os 12.1º.


----------



## DMartins (4 Mar 2009 às 12:10)

Para quem já tem a estação completa (a minha não deve demorar) , chuva e vento não deve faltar nesses registos.

Chove forte com algumas interrupções, rajadas moderadas a forte, e com *9.4º*.

Comparado com a noite, está fraquinho...


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 12:14)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro forte 

A temperatura é de *10,1ºC*
Agora, é só um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 12:21)

Acabo de registar uma rajada de 43.2km/h
Cai um aguaceiro fraquinho...(as migalhas também são pão)


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2009 às 12:22)

Em Melgaço a minha estação já registou *15 mm* desde as 00 horas 

A máxima hoje está com dificuldade em subir muito para lá dos 10ºC.


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 12:23)

Eis que este último aguaceiro fez-me acumular *7,5mm* 

A temperatura já estagnou nos *9,7ºC*
Já não chove nada


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 12:33)

Por aqui as condições meteorológicas parecem estar a passar por um período mais calmo. A registar nos últimos minutos, foi a rajada descrita pelo Acardoso (estou a 300m da estação dele ).
Apesar de estar mais calmo, ainda há muito para vir, principalmente vento.


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 13:40)

boa tarde...

bem por aqui esta tudo +- igual...
caíram dois aguaceiros mas sem registo, coisa pouca.
a temperatura já desceu, vou com 10.8º, tendo atingido um máximo de 12.1º as 11:58h
a pressão mantém-se nos 1007.8hpa
o vento mantém-se moderado com períodos de vento forte, tendo atingido uma rajada as 12:40h de 45.3km/h.

deixo algumas fotos do céu aqui na zona...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 13:44)

Boa tarde
Neste momento não chove, o vento não está com a mesma intensidade que teve durante a manhã.
Temp. actual 10.9ºC
Precipitação desde as 00: 8.2mm
Raj. max. 65.8km/h


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 13:56)

Bom dia,

por aqui alguns aguaceiros  durante a noite e manha....neste momento não chove.

Mínima de 8.6ºC...neste momento *10.6ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 14:10)

Regressa a chuva e com força.


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 14:12)

cai um forte aguaceiro...


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 14:18)

Acardoso disse:


> cai um forte aguaceiro...



Sorte a vossa! Aqui no Porto, com 10,5º céu encoberto, neste momento não chove, mas o vento continua moderado


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

com este ultimo aguaceiro registei 2.0mm
o vento continua moderado a forte...
a temperatura desceu para os 9.9º


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 15:43)

Está agora a cair um forte aguaceiro, já tinha saudades


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 15:44)

Neste momento tudo calmo, já não chove desde aquele aguaceiro mencionado por mim e pelo Acardoso, o vento sopra fraco a moderado.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 15:51)

Por aqui mais um aguaceiro que fez a temperatura descer dos 11.8ºC
para os 9.4ºC 

espero que continue a descer


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 15:55)

...8.3ºC

e fim do aguaceiro


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 16:12)

A festa continua prometida para as próximas horas. A realçar a próxima madrugada e manhã, nada fora do normal, mas sabe bem.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 16:53)

Aqui fica o registo da imagem de satélite do dia de hoje. Interessante aquela nebulosidade alta visível na imagem.


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 17:14)

Mas que tempo este! Chove 5 minutos, pára 5 minutos e por aí fora...


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 17:18)

Veterano disse:


> Mas que tempo este! Chove 5 minutos, pára 5 minutos e por aí fora...



Por aqui o sol brilha, mas por pouco tempo.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 18:04)

*7.8ºC* mínima do dia


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mar 2009 às 18:17)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado. O problema com os aguaceiros de hoje 
é que são todos de curta duração daí se explica a pouca precipitação acumulada no dia de hoje 8,9mm (desde as 00 até às 18 UTC).
Pelo menos por aqui.






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Este , na foto , que prometia algo consistente saldou-se por mais uns míseros 0.2mm.
já parou...
Quanto ao vento está "certinho" e a rajada máxima aqui foi de 64 Km/h.
Vamos ver se a noite traz mais  animação...
Temperatura é de 9.4 e a máxima hoje foi de 12,0º .


----------



## DMartins (4 Mar 2009 às 18:38)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado e *7.8º*


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 18:39)

A temperatura vai descendo.....*7.1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Às 15h00, houve um aguaceiro de granizo que não durou muito 

Houve uns aguaceiritos, durante a tarde.

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco

Temp: *7,9ºC* (minima do dia, até agora) 

A máxima desta tarde, não subiu além dos *13,2ºC*


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

Está a chover novamente! 

No entanto, a temperatura sobe *8.2ºC*!

Já acumulei 13,0mm


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 19:32)

Por aqui no Aviz (Porto) a temperatura está nos 9º, céu encoberto, vento mais de norte, o que transmite uma sensação acrescida de frio. Quanto a chuva, continuam os aguaceiros


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 20:17)

Morrinha e vento fraco à moderado

Temp: *8,6ºC*


----------



## DMartins (4 Mar 2009 às 20:21)

Aguaceiros por vezes moderados, como neste momento, e *6.8º*


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 21:17)

Continua a chover há 1 hora seguido! 
No entanto, só acumulei mais _0,5mm_ 
Que prefaz um total de *13,5mm* de precipitação hoje 

Temp: *9,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 21:32)

A chuva continua mas com pouca intensidade. Estão 8,3º


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 21:52)

_Extremos do dia 04.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *13,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,9ºC* (perto das 18h30)

Precipitação: *13,8mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Continua a chover  (mas chuva fraca)

Temp: *9,6ºC*

Até amanha, pessoal!


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 21:54)

boa noite..
por aqui esta tudo calmo, mas o ceu esta escuro...vamos la ver o que vem ai!!

temp. max:12.1º
temp. min:9.0º

sigo com:
pressao:1008.7hpa
vento fraco de W
temp:9.6º
precipitação nas ultimas 24h:11.9mm

vieram agora uns pingos mas perderam a vontade


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 22:01)

O vento por aqui aumentou e já chove seguido há 30 minutos, mas não de forma intensa


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Boas,

por aqui vai chovendo..
temperatura a subir  *8.2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 22:04)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui vai chovendo..
> temperatura a subir  *8.2ºC*



Espera que o vento rode mais a norte


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 22:09)

cai um aguaceiro, ja registei 1.0mm
o vento esta a aumentar...


----------



## Lince (4 Mar 2009 às 22:13)

Neste preciso momento ultrapassei a barreira dos 0º (sigo com -0,1º).
Nevou durante toda a tarde e neste momento acomula cerca de 5cm.
De realçar que apartir dos 700m o granizo alterna por vezes com alguns flocos de neve, porém só está a acomular acima dos 900/1000m.


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

Lince disse:


> Neste preciso momento ultrapassei a barreira dos 0º (sigo com -0,1º).
> Nevou durante toda a tarde e neste momento acomula cerca de 5cm.
> De realçar que apartir dos 700m o granizo alterna por vezes com alguns flocos de neve, porém só está a acomular acima dos 900/1000m.


´
Mais um nevão para esses lados

Grande inverno este Venham as fotos.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

Depois de descer aos 6.8ºC a temperatura já vai em *8.3ºC* 
...continua a chuva fraca.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 22:21)

Boa noite
Sigo com:
Temp. actual: 9.8ºC
HR: 92%
Precipitação 24h: 10.8mm
Pressão: 1007.9hPa
T.max: 11.9ºC


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 22:33)

ao ver o seguimento acho que podemos concluir que amanha vamos ter um dia animado, vamos poder registar valores algo elevados...talvez na ordem dos 60km/h(caso esteja errado avisem)





a animação não se fica pelo vento...também vamos poder registar alguma precipitação..


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

Desde o meu último post continua a chover mas agora moderadamente e já acumulei mais _1,5mm_ o que prefaz um total (até agora) de *15,3mm* 

Já a temperatura não pára de subir *10,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (4 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Confirmo, aqui no Porto a chuva passou a moderada e está a cair certinha


----------



## Vince (4 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

Lince disse:


> Neste preciso momento ultrapassei a barreira dos 0º (sigo com -0,1º).
> Nevou durante toda a tarde e neste momento acomula cerca de 5cm.
> De realçar que apartir dos 700m o granizo alterna por vezes com alguns flocos de neve, porém só está a acomular acima dos 900/1000m.



Boas,
Uma pergunta pessoal, a quem tantas vezes teve neve com tudo o que isso tem de bom e do que tem de mau aos 1050m. 
O Inverno deixa saudades ou a neve já chateia pelos transtornos ?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Mar 2009 às 22:50)

Lince disse:


> Neste preciso momento ultrapassei a barreira dos 0º (sigo com -0,1º).
> Nevou durante toda a tarde e neste momento acomula cerca de 5cm.
> De realçar que apartir dos 700m o granizo alterna por vezes com alguns flocos de neve, porém só está a acomular acima dos 900/1000m.



Boa noite Caro Colega do Alto Minho,

Estou contente de ver de volta o elemento branco por esses lados.

Existe algum membro deste forum de Castro Laboreiro?

Cumps,

ELJICUATRO


----------



## vinc7e (4 Mar 2009 às 23:03)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Colega do Alto Minho,
> 
> Estou contente de ver de volta o elemento branco por esses lados.
> 
> ...




O administrador Minho é que costuma andar por esses lados..mas mesmo de Castro Laboreiro nunca vi nenhum.


----------



## DMartins (4 Mar 2009 às 23:04)

Boas.

Por Guimarães chove certinho à já 3 horas.
Depois de descer aos *6.8º*, sigo agora com *8.9º*


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 23:04)

Por aqui vai chovendo moderado.
A temperatura voltou a subir neste momento 10.3ºC
Precipitação 11.3mm.


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2009 às 23:16)

Sigo com 9,1ºC


----------



## Acardoso (4 Mar 2009 às 23:17)

bem por aqui esta tudo igual...
vai chovendo moderadamente, o vento tem aumentado!

sigo com:

pressao:1007.2hpa
vento moderado a forte de SW
temp:10.8º
humidade:95%
precipitação nas ultimas 24h:12.4mm

por hoje é tudo, vamos lá ver o que a noite nos traz


----------



## DMartins (4 Mar 2009 às 23:20)

dgstorm disse:


> Sigo com 9,1ºC


Por cá... 9.1º


----------



## João Soares (4 Mar 2009 às 23:23)

Depois de uma interrupção de 15 minutos.
Eis, que a chuva volta moderadamente com *10,5ºC*

Já acumulei mais *0,7mm*...
Total: *16,0mm* (ainda vai aumentar mais um pouco)


----------



## jpmartins (4 Mar 2009 às 23:50)

O vento tem se intensificado bastante na última hora, volta à casa dos 50km/h.
Temp. actual: 11.1ºC (continua a subir)
Pressão:1006.5hPa


----------



## DMartins (5 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

Chuva menos intensa, vento mais forte.
A temperatura, essa vai por aí acima: *10.4º* agora.

Boa noite a todos.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

A precipitação acumulada no dia _04.Março (ontem)_ foi de *17,0mm* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco à moderado

Temp: *11,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2009 às 00:14)

Por cá tive *30 mm* de precipitação nas últimas 24h.
Temperatura actual: 9,0ºC
Céu encoberto, vento forte de Oeste/NO e chuva moderada a forte


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2009 às 00:15)

Alguém que agarre a temperatura 11.4ºC
Pressão: 1006.5hPa (a descer)
HR:92%


----------



## Minho (5 Mar 2009 às 00:30)

Bem, em Braga está uma bela noite de inverno. Chuva moderada a forte, vento moderado com rajadas fortes. 

Por Melgaço já vão registados 25 mm nas últimas 24horas.


----------



## DMartins (5 Mar 2009 às 00:37)

Bem, o vento é tanto e a chuva a espaços também, que até o RS mete agua.
Pinga pelos ferros 

Despeço-me com *10.4º*
Boa noite


----------



## rogers (5 Mar 2009 às 01:22)

Vento forte com rajadas, temperatura 8ºC

Tá louco lá fora!


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Mar 2009 às 02:52)

Minho disse:


> Bem, em Braga está uma bela noite de inverno. Chuva moderada a forte, vento moderado com rajadas fortes.



Por aqui , idem idem, aspas aspas...
Ele há chuva a espaços (aguaceiros),
vento por vezes em rajada,
fresco , misturado com  frio,
e nada sendo de extraordinário , ainda assim, já fazia falta.
Que dirão os nossos conterrâneos algarvios da nossa fartura?
E tu Lince: aguenta mais uma investida...Será a última???


----------



## vinc7e (5 Mar 2009 às 08:03)

Bom dia,

por aqui noite com muita chuva...

a temperatura depois da subida, ate aos 11ºC, de ontem a noite, anda agora por volta dos 7/8ºC

neste momento *7.7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2009 às 09:12)

Pelo Porto sigo com 10,2º, muito vento, noite de chuva, boas abertas neste momento.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2009 às 09:24)

Bom dia,
Mas que grande noite chuva, mas foi o vento que fez a diferença, soprando forte a muito forte.

Raj. max. 81.7km/h
Temp. min. 9.8mm
Precipitação desde as 00h: 5.6mm


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Mar 2009 às 10:18)

Bons dias pessoal!Novamente se aproxima uma carga que ao menor abalo provocado pelo vento, desaba!Não vos sei dizer a temperatura ao certo mas no carro indicava 11ºC..De facto a ultima nevada do Inverno espero-a para a Pácoa, como era antigamente em anos em que se passava o Carnaval na rua...!


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2009 às 11:04)

Por aqui o vento tem tido uma presença constante, com rajadas por vezes muito fortes.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2009 às 11:22)

Está noite, foi acompanhada de aguaceiros e vento moderado à forte 

Acumulei *0,5mm* (porque o vento não deixava que a chuva entra-se dentro do pulviométro manual) 

Ainda assim, tive uma minima de *7,4ºC*

O céu está nublado e o vento é moderado

Temp: *12,2ºC*


----------



## Veterano (5 Mar 2009 às 12:00)

Continua o regime de aguaceiros, por vezes fortes, acompanhados de rajadas de vento.


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2009 às 12:54)

Caiu um aguaceiro fraco que fez descer a temperatura para os *9,6ºC* actuais

Vento moderado à forte.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2009 às 13:02)

Por aqui o sol já vai brilhando entre os períodos de aguaceiros moderados. O vento continua com rajadas fortes na casa dos 50km/h, apesar de ás 12:25 tem registado uma de 67.6km/h.

Temp. actual 12.3ºC
Precipitação desde as 00h: 6.2mm
Raj.max. 81.7km/h (3:29)


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2009 às 14:12)

Mau tempo/Esmoriz
*Árvore de grande porte caiu sobre viaturas provocando ferimentos num dos ocupantes
*


> Porto, 05 Mar (Lusa) - O mau tempo que se faz sentir na zona de Esmoriz, distrito de Aveiro, provocou hoje a queda de uma árvore de grande porte sobre três veículos ligeiros e um camião, causando ferimentos no condutor de uma das viaturas.
> 
> Em declarações à Lusa, o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Esmoriz explicou que a vítima é taxista e sofreu ferimentos na cabeça e num braço, tendo sido transportado ao Hospital de Santa Maria da Feira.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

Desde as 22h de ontem já acumulei mais de 20 mm - só logo confirmo o total que andará quase pelos 30 mm.
Céu muito nublado, com aguaceiros moderados nas últimas 2 horas e vento moderado agora - já cá tive vento forte a muito forte com rajadas.
*O inberno é fiche!*


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2009 às 15:26)

Por aqui o sol vai espreitanto, os aguaceiros são cada vez mais espaçados, o vento continua a soprar por vezes forte.


----------



## jpmartins (5 Mar 2009 às 18:00)

Por aqui o céu vai ficando cada vez mais limpo, o vento também tem vindo a abrandar.


----------



## vinc7e (5 Mar 2009 às 18:10)

Boas,

por aqui céu pouco nublado, *9.4ºC*
e um vento moderado/forte que causa um grande desconforto térmico..


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

Alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde que acumularam uns míseros *1,0mm* 

A máxima foi de *12,9ºC*

Agora, o céu está pouco nublado e o vento moderado à forte

Temp: *9,9ºC*


----------



## DMartins (5 Mar 2009 às 20:24)

Boas.

Máxima: *12.0º*

Actual: *9.4º*


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2009 às 20:41)

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado

Temp: *10,0ºC*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fotos tiradas às _12h30_

Oeste:





Sul:


----------



## Lince (5 Mar 2009 às 21:25)

Neste momento sigo com 1º.
Deixo uma foto desta tarde, desculpem a qualidade!


----------



## DMartins (5 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

Despeço-me com céu nublado, nada de chuva e *9.4º* colados...


----------



## João Soares (5 Mar 2009 às 23:04)

Céu muito nublado e o vento é fraco

Temp: *10,6ºC*

PS: Belo Inverno que tivestes/tens, *Lince*!
Mais uma vez tudo branquinho


----------



## Acardoso (5 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

boa noite pessoal...

extremos do dia:

temp. max:13.0º
temp. min:9.4º
rajada:64.4km/h

sigo com:
pressao:1017.4hpa
temp:10.8º
humid:86%
vento fraco de WSW
precipitação nas ultimas 24h:4.6mm

nesta altura o céu esta nublado mas não chove, como disse o vento esta fraco...de momento não há nada a realçar...


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

Bem pessoal, o inverno passou por aqui. Chuva, vento, céu encoberto, chuva, vento, céu encoberto...
Tive uma precipitação de 28 mm nas últimas 24 h (dia 5); no dia anterior (dia 4) tive 30 mm, o que perfaz 58 litros em *2* dias - nada mau para reabastecer os mananciais subterrâneos
Fiquem bem e agora parece que o inimigo (*AA*) vem por aí. Foi boa a chuva que tivemos...


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 05.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *12,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,4ºC*

Precipitação: *1,0mm*

EDIT: Morrinha


----------



## jpmartins (6 Mar 2009 às 00:21)

Boa Noite
Sigo com,
Temp. actual: 10.8ºC
HR:83%
Pressão: 1017.2hPa


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 08:56)

Bons dias caros colegas e amigos! Pelo Porto não está contudo grande dia para já, chuva miudinha, nevoeiro, 12º de temperatura, algum vento

 Vamos esperar que o fim-de-semana nos traga sol


----------



## DMartins (6 Mar 2009 às 09:03)

Bom dia.
Morrinha por cá.
Depois de uma mínima de *8.2º*, sigo com *12.3º*.


----------



## Acardoso (6 Mar 2009 às 10:38)

Bom dia pessoal...

temp. min:10.2º

sigo com:
pressao:1019.9hpa
temp:12.8º
Humid :95%
Precipitação nas ultimas 24h: 4.6mm

Nesta altura o céu encontra-se muito nublado e caem uns pingos (nada relevante), é de salientar que o vento sofra com força...


----------



## Acardoso (6 Mar 2009 às 10:51)

Deixo aqui o gráfico de variação da velocidade do vento desde a meia noite...





como se pode observar tem sido um dia bem ventoso tendo atingido a rajada máxima de 47.9km/h por volta das 06:45.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2009 às 11:16)

A minima foi de *10,2ºC*
Noite de chuviscos que ainda continuam, o que me fez acumular *2,9mm*.

Morrinha, e vento moderado.
Temp: *13,5ºC*



Acardoso disse:


> Deixo aqui o gráfico de variação da velocidade do vento *dês da* meia noite...



Acardoso, não se diz "... vento dês da meia noite..", mas sim *desde a* meia noite.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Mar 2009 às 12:04)

Eu, no meu caso particular, dês de ontem à noite tenho acumulados 3,5mm de precipitação.
Tmin: 7,5ºC e Tmáx:11,0ºc (até agora)
Sigo com 10,5ºC, vneto moderado mas nada de especial e céu encoberto com períodos de chuva fraca (morrinha)
P.S: Dês de  Desde - estava naturalmente a brincar...


----------



## Acardoso (6 Mar 2009 às 12:57)

João Soares disse:


> A minima foi de *10,2ºC*
> Noite de chuviscos que ainda continuam, o que me fez acumular *2,9mm*.
> 
> Morrinha, e vento moderado.
> ...



Agradeço a correcção...somos humanos e todos temos falhas, temos mais é que as aceitar! Obrigado

Por aqui continua tudo igual, o vento continua forte, e continua a morrinha, nada de mais uma vez que acumulei só mais 0.5mm


----------



## vinc7e (6 Mar 2009 às 13:25)

Boas,

por aqui o céu ta carregado...mas sem chuva por enquanto,

temperatura de *13.0ºC* a mínima foi de 7.4ºC


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 14:28)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui o céu ta carregado...mas sem chuva por enquanto,
> 
> temperatura de *13.0ºC* a mínima foi de 7.4ºC



Aqui no Porto parou de chover, mas o céu continua carregado. O vento está moderado e registo 12,8º.


----------



## João Soares (6 Mar 2009 às 19:13)

Tarde e céu muito nublado sem uma única pinga.

No entanto, está a morrinhar desde às 18h30.

Temp: *12,7ºC*

A máxima foi de *14,5ºC*.


----------



## DMartins (6 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

Boa noite.

Máxima: *13.5º*

Actual: *12.3º*


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 20:24)

Estão 13º, uma morrinha chata, algum vento, prefiro o anticiclone


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2009 às 00:16)

_Extremos do dia 06-Março-2009_

Temp. Máxima: *14.5ºC*
Temp. Minima: *10,2ºC*

Precipitação: *3,1mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Morrinha e vento moderado

Temp: *12,6ºC*


----------



## DMartins (7 Mar 2009 às 00:25)

Estou à horas nos 12.3º...
Este tempo até aborrece o sensor... 
Até amanhã.


----------



## Acardoso (7 Mar 2009 às 00:58)

boa noite pessoal...

por aqui sigo com: 

pressao:1022.5hpa
temp:12.2º
humid:97%
vento fraco a moderado de NNE
precipitada acumulada durante o dia 6/3/09: 7.2mm

continua a morrinha, e a temperatura esta estável nos 12.2º +- á 3horas!

por hoje é tudo...
boa noite


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2009 às 02:23)

Veterano disse:


> Estão 13º, uma morrinha chata, algum vento, prefiro o anticiclone



Tambem eu  Este tempo nem é bom meteorologicamente falando,nem bom( anticiclone)..É mesmo nim,sem qualquer interesse


----------



## DMartins (7 Mar 2009 às 08:46)

Bom dia.
Mínima de *11.1º*
Actual: *12.2º*


----------



## vinc7e (7 Mar 2009 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

por Vila Verde mínima de 10.1ºC

neste momento *15.2ºC* e muito sol


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mar 2009 às 11:25)

Bom dia
Ontem estive ausente, o nosso amigo vento fez das dele, tive que ir ao alentejo (perto de Serpa), já que um dos nossos observatórios montados por lá a cúpula ía voando, foi preciso estar muito vento para a cúpula ficar naquele estado.
Hoje:
Temp. actual 16.1ºC
Temp. min: 11.6ºC
Pressão: 1023.2hPa


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2009 às 12:28)

A minima foi de *11,8ºC*

Morinha, morrinha e mais morrinha
Que fez acumular *0,2mm* 

Há muita nortada na praia, mas cá em cima mal se sente a nortada, até está abafado 

Céu pouco nublado
Temp: *16,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2009 às 15:10)

Litoral Norte, Boa Tarde! 

Foi tudo para à praia 

Ainda é cedo, tá um pouco de frio 
Temp: *15,9ºC*

Até agora, a máxima é de *16,1ºC*.

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco


----------



## vinc7e (7 Mar 2009 às 16:14)

João Soares disse:


> Litoral Norte, Boa Tarde!
> 
> Foi tudo para à praia
> 
> ...




lol deve tar é tudo a dormir 

por aqui a máxima foi de 19.1ºC 

neste momento *18.4ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (7 Mar 2009 às 16:37)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.
T.actual: 14.8ºC
T.max.16.8ºC


----------



## NFO (7 Mar 2009 às 16:50)

Neste momento céu limpo. Dia primaveril.
sigo com 17,9ºC


----------



## Veterano (7 Mar 2009 às 18:01)

Boas tardes. Regresso da feira do chocolate, em Óbidos, onde esteve muito vento e nuvens. Aqui no Porto estão 16º, calor de Primavera, toca a aproveitar, vão ser uns dias assim...


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2009 às 19:43)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *12,3ºC*

Afinal, a máxima desta tarde, foi mesmo de *16,1ºC*


----------



## DMartins (7 Mar 2009 às 20:12)

Boas.
Máxima: *19.5º*

Actual: *14.9º*


----------



## João Soares (7 Mar 2009 às 21:31)

A minima de _11,8ºC_ já era 

Vou com *11,0ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (8 Mar 2009 às 00:06)

_Extremos do dia 07.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *16,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *10,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,2mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (8 Mar 2009 às 07:01)

Manhã de nevoeiro 

Temp: *7,1ºC*

A minima até agora e de *7,0ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (8 Mar 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima fresquinha de 3.8ºC

neste momento *12.1ºC*


----------



## DMartins (8 Mar 2009 às 09:53)

Bom dia.
Manhã fresquinha de nevoeiro.
Mínima de *6.2º*
Actual *8.2º*
Bom Domingo


----------



## jpmartins (8 Mar 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia
Sigo com,
Temp. actual 13.4ºC
Pressão: 1021.7hPa
HR:78%

Tmin.10.8ºC


----------



## jpmartins (8 Mar 2009 às 12:25)

O nevoeiro não vai deixando a temperatura subir muito.
Temp. actual 13.6ºC


----------



## vinc7e (8 Mar 2009 às 16:30)

Por aqui não há nevoeiro...dia de muito sol  e algum vento...

máxima de 18.8ºC neste momento *18.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Mar 2009 às 18:58)

Boas tardes a todos. Aqui no Porto esteve um dia muito agradável, ainda estão 14º, algumas nuvens, o mais aborrecido foi a conhecida nortada, que este ano arrancou cedo...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2009 às 19:08)

Veterano disse:


> Boas tardes a todos. Aqui no Porto esteve um dia muito agradável, ainda estão 14º, algumas nuvens, o mais aborrecido foi a conhecida nortada, que este ano arrancou cedo...



Sim, tem estado muita nortada, mas nem tem sido nada por aí além quase que é um vento "normal" não é nada frio (por agora)


----------



## jpmartins (8 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento (nortada) fraco a moderado.
Temp.actual:11.8ºC
HR:84%
Pressão: 1019.5hPa
T.max.15.6ºC


----------



## jpmartins (8 Mar 2009 às 21:27)

Boa noite
Sigo com,
Temp. actual:10.8ºC
Pressão: 1019.8hPa
HR:87%


----------



## DMartins (8 Mar 2009 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

Em Guimarães:
Máxima: *19.1º*
Actual: *13.3º*


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mar 2009 às 00:16)

Neste momento 8.8ºC
HR:86%
Pressão:1020.1hPa


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2009 às 08:52)

Bom dia! E está realmente um belo dia, com 10,5º, sem nuvens, para já sem vento, um bom início de semana para todos


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mar 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia
Céu limpo, para já ainda não há nortada.
*T.min. 5.6ºC*


----------



## vegastar (9 Mar 2009 às 18:27)

Belo dia de Sol, o primeiro de muitos.
Tmáx de 20.4ºC pelas 15:30. A mínima é que não foi muito agradável, 5.9ºC.

Agora sigo com 16.6ºC.


----------



## Veterano (9 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

O dia está a acabar com 16º, muito bom para a época, sol quente e poucas nuvens


----------



## Acardoso (9 Mar 2009 às 20:37)

boa noite...

temp. max: 22.2º
temp. min: 4.4º

sigo com:

pressao:1020.8hpa
temp.:12.3º
humid:72%

nesta altura o céu encontra-se limpo com ausência de vento...


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2009 às 20:40)

_Extremos do dia 08.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *16,3ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

Manhã de nevoeiro, e algum sol à tarde acompanhada de nortada


----------



## João Soares (9 Mar 2009 às 20:42)

_Extremos do dia 09.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *18,8ºC* (não foi a máxima mai alta do ano) 
Temp. Minima: *9,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

Hoje não se formou nevoeiro.. Teve um dia muito bom 
Viva ao Sol! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *13,0ºC*


----------



## DMartins (9 Mar 2009 às 20:43)

Boas.

Máxima de 22.5º

Actual: 15.7º


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mar 2009 às 21:22)

Boa noite
Por aqui foi batido uma nova max. do ano, com 20.2ºC. O vento soprou fraco a moderado.

Temp. actual:11.7ºC
HR:71%
Pressão:1021.1hPa


----------



## Acardoso (9 Mar 2009 às 21:34)

sigo com:

temp. actual:11.4º
humid:80%
pressao:1021.2hpa

o céu continua limpo e sem vento...


----------



## jpmartins (9 Mar 2009 às 23:57)

Sigo com,
Temp. actual: 9.4ºC
HR:78%
Pressão: 1010.9hPa


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2009 às 08:49)

Bom dia a todos. Tempo óptimo pelo Porto, 11º a esta hora, é natural que se atinjam os 20º, céu sem nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2009 às 10:40)

Bom dia! 

A minima de hoje, foi um bocado alta comparando com os outros dias, *10.1ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento nulo 

Temp: *16,1ºC* (vai ser hoje, que vou bater a máxima do ano) 

Está um excelente dia para ir à praia, mas há aulinhas!


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2009 às 12:08)

A temperatura lá and num sobe e desce...

Já subiu aos *17,2ºC* (máxima até ao momento).
Desceu aos _16º_
E agora volta a subir.
Temp. Actual: *16,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2009 às 13:11)

João Soares disse:


> Temp: *16,1ºC* _(vai ser hoje, que vou bater a máxima do ano_)



Bem, pela temperatura que ainda registo *17,1ºC* dúvido muito que bata a máxima do ano  

O céu encontra-se totalmente limpinho, e o vento é fraco.

Até logo, malta!


----------



## DMartins (10 Mar 2009 às 13:13)

Boas.

Temp. Actual: *20.3º*

EDIT: ( 14:30 ) *22.2º*


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2009 às 15:16)

Como previa, ultrapassamos os 20º aqui no Porto, mais precisamente 22º.


----------



## DMartins (10 Mar 2009 às 16:23)

Máxima de *24.1º*

Já desceu bastante e já vai nos *20.9º*


----------



## jpmartins (10 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com céu praticamente limpo.
Temp. actual:14.6ºC
HR:63%
Pressão: 1022.4hPa

T.max. 21.1ºC
T.min. 6.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2009 às 19:21)

Veterano disse:


> Como previa, ultrapassamos os 20º aqui no Porto, mais precisamente 22º.



Bem, 22ºC 

Eu, do outro lado do Douro, fiquei-me pelos *18,2ºC* de máxima 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *12.2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (10 Mar 2009 às 20:37)

A temperatura lá vai descendo, 13.2ºC.


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2009 às 21:28)

Eis que estou com *14,3ºC* a temperatura não pára de subir.

Já desceu até aos _11,1ºC_ e agora está nos actuais 14,3ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## DMartins (10 Mar 2009 às 21:42)

Por aqui não sobe, só desce 

*14.0º*


----------



## Veterano (10 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

DMartins disse:


> Por aqui não sobe, só desce
> 
> *14.0º*



Também tenho aqui no Porto 14º, está uma noite espectacular, sem ponta de vento


----------



## João Soares (10 Mar 2009 às 22:33)

A temperatura já desce.
E registo neste momento, *10.7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Snifa (10 Mar 2009 às 22:38)

Por aqui a temperatura também está a subir e tenho 14.8 c , pressão 1023 hpa vento E 2 Km/h humidade 41 %

É impressionante as amplitudes térmicas de algumas zonas do interior , nomeadamente certos locais de  trás-os montes!

Carrazeda de Ansiães estava ás 21 h com 3.3 c depois de ter registado ás 16 horas cerca de 18 cº!


----------



## Acardoso (10 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

boa noite...

sigo com:

pressao:1022.9hpa
temp:10.6º
humid:86%


----------



## vinc7e (10 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

Snifa disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura também está a subir e tenho 14.8 c , pressão 1023 hpa vento E 2 Km/h humidade 41 %
> 
> É impressionante as amplitudes térmicas de algumas zonas do interior , nomeadamente certos locais de  trás-os montes!
> 
> Carrazeda de Ansiães estava ás 21 h com 3.3 c depois de ter registado ás 16 horas cerca de 18 cº!



Grande amplitude tb por aqui,

mínima *3.4ºC*
máxima *21.9ºC*

e na estação do IM a amplitude é ainda maior


----------



## jpmartins (10 Mar 2009 às 23:12)

Sigo com,
Temp. actual: 10.3ºC
HR:75%
Pressão: 1022.8hPa


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 10.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *18,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *10,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *11,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2009 às 02:03)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10,0ºC*

Até amanhã, pessoal!


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Mar 2009 às 02:31)

Noite iluminada pelo luar e pela visibilidade a perder de vista.
Depois de dia claro, dia de sol, muito sol,com 19.8º de máxima,
noite  clara, luar, muito luar e uns agradáveis 10.6º.
A Primavera está a passar por aqui...


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2009 às 09:52)

A minima foi de *9,2ºC*.

Céu parcialmente limpo, e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2009 às 10:04)

O céu encontra-se assim, hoje:    

Sul






Oeste





Oeste






Temp actual: *16,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2009 às 11:38)

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *18,2ºC* (a temperatura máxima de ontem)


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2009 às 12:19)

E, já tou perto de uma máxima do ano 

Estão *19,3ºC* (ainda não tive uma máxima >=20ºC )

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento nulo


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2009 às 12:55)

João Soares disse:


> E, _já tou perto de uma máxima do ano_
> 
> Estão *19,3ºC* (ainda não tive uma máxima >=20ºC )



Tão perto e tão longe ao mesmo tempo 

A temperatura ainda subiu aos 19,4ºC

No entanto, la vai ela a descer.. e registo *17,9ºC*

PS: Onde é que se meteu o pessoal do Litoral Norte? xD


----------



## jpmartins (11 Mar 2009 às 17:42)

Boa tarde
Dia de calor tendo em conta a altura do ano em que estamos. Não tenho valores, mas à noite os colocarei. 
Neste momento céu com alguma nebulosidade alta, o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

Ainda não foi deste que fui aos 20's ...
Mas, alcancei uma nova máxima do ano 

Temp. Máxima: *19,7ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *13,4ºC*


----------



## vegastar (11 Mar 2009 às 21:48)

Boa tarde.
Dia de primavera aqui com máxima de 21.6 graus. Vento fraco de leste, rodando para noroeste a partir das 13:00 e tornando-se moderado. Tem sido assim nos últimos dias.


----------



## Acardoso (11 Mar 2009 às 22:08)

boa noite...

temp. max:23.3º
temp. min:6.8º

sigo com:

pressao:1021.4hpa
temp:11.6º
humid:75%

o ceu encontra-se limpo e nao ha vento depois de um fim de tarde com vento fraco....


----------



## jpmartins (11 Mar 2009 às 22:16)

Boa Noite
Por aqui o céu apresentou alguma nebulosidade alta, vento fraco.

T.max. 21.2ºC
T.min. 6.3ºC

Sigo com,
Temp. actual 11.4ºC
HR:73%
Pressão: 1021.2hPa


----------



## João Soares (11 Mar 2009 às 22:38)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10.3ºC*


----------



## Acardoso (11 Mar 2009 às 23:33)

sigo com:

pressao:1021.3hpa
temp:9.9º
humid:83%
o ceu continua limpo e sem vento...

boa noite a todos


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2009 às 00:21)

_Extremos do dia 11.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *19,7ºC* (máxima do ano)
Temp. Minima: *9,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *11,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2009 às 09:14)

João Soares disse:


> PS: Onde é que se meteu o pessoal do Litoral Norte? xD



Bom dia a todos. No meu caso estive em Espanha, mais concretamente em Valladolid e o calor era primaveril.

Por cá sigo com 16º (uma barbaridade), está lestada, o mar uma maravilha, vai ficar um dia de praia...


----------



## DMartins (12 Mar 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia.

Como diz o amigo "Veterano", a temperatura lá vai...

*9h15m* *-»* *18º*


----------



## Snifa (12 Mar 2009 às 11:28)

Hoje é o dia do record do ano até ao momento em termos de temperatura máxima!

já levo 23.7 c º vento E  14 Km/h humidade baixíssima de 26 %

A continuar assim espero máxima de 26 graus ou mais.


 E Viva o Verão!


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2009 às 11:37)

A minima foi (alta) *11,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *19,8ºC* 

O IM dá _24ºC_ de máxima para o Porto  (vou chegar aos 20's, finalmente)


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

Eis, que finalmente, atinjo a casa dos 20ºC 

Temp actual: *20,0ºC* (máxima do ano) 

Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## DMartins (12 Mar 2009 às 14:38)

Boas.

Sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco. Temperatura: *25.6º*


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2009 às 15:05)

Pelo Porto tempo quente, com 24º, vento fraco, um magnifico dia de praia


----------



## vegastar (12 Mar 2009 às 17:20)

Máxima do ano atingida hoje: 24.3ºC

Hoje o vento só mudou de direção (de leste para noroeste) por volta das 15:00, o que terá contribuído para a máxima mais elevada.

Mínima de 7.6ºC.

Sigo com uns muito agradáveis 21.1 ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mar 2009 às 19:02)

Belo dia de praia no litoral norte.
A água do mar é que continua bem abaixo da média 
desta altura do ano : 12,8º ( synop de P.Rubras das 12 UTC).
A máxima foi 23.9 º e por esse país fora também 
houve registos de máximas bem elevadas para Março:






[/URL][/IMG]

E a festa ainda estará no início...


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2009 às 19:07)

A máxima foi de uns "escaldantes" *20,8ºC*
Máxima do ano 

Actualmente, céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (12 Mar 2009 às 19:49)

Boa tarde
Por aqui:
T.max: 24.5ºC
T.min.: 5.6ºC

Temp. actual: 16.3ºC
Pressão: 1020.4hPa
HR: 55%


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

Registo, 14.6ºC à esta hora.. muito mais que ontem  

Céu limpinho e vento fraquinho


----------



## vinc7e (12 Mar 2009 às 21:30)

Boas,

sigo com *11.7ºC* 
a máxima foi de 25.5ºC


----------



## Veterano (12 Mar 2009 às 22:00)

João Soares disse:


> A máxima foi de uns "escaldantes" *20,8ºC*
> Máxima do ano
> 
> Actualmente, céu limpo e vento fraco
> ...



  João, eu estou a cerca de 3 km do mar e a máxima aqui foi de 24,2º! A brisa marítima bem que refresca a atmosfera


----------



## jpmartins (12 Mar 2009 às 22:14)

Neste momento 12.6ºC .


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

A temperatura subiu dos _14,6ºC_ para os *15,9ºC* actuais 

Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## DMartins (12 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

Boas.

Atingida a máxima do ano.

Máxima de *26.3º*

Actual *13.9º*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Mar 2009 às 23:28)

Mas que calor infernal​Hoje tive uma  temperatura mínima *glacial* de 3,5ºC e uns não menos *explosivos* 22,5ºC de máxima.
claro que agora está tudo mais calmo e tenho 7,5ºC.
Vá, riam-se mas foi o que pude arranjar por hoje. Passar dos 20ºC nesta altura é bem bom ou pensam que aqui é assim tão quente como na Amareleja?
Boa noite para todos e sonho atingir os 25ºC até domingo se o S. Pedro o permitir.


----------



## João Soares (12 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

_Extremos do dia 12.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *20,8ºC*
Temp. Minima: *11,1ºC*

Precipitação: (Uma teia de aranha) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Tem: *14,8ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

João Soares disse:


> _Extremos do dia 12.Março.2009_
> Temp. Minima: *11,1ºC*
> Precipitação: (Uma teia de aranha)



Também eu já tenho as teias de aranha instaladas nos pluviómetros; mais. o meu filhote já lá deitou areia - deve pensar que isto agora é um deserto de tão seco que anda
A tua mínima é que é altinha - dá gosto passear ao fim da tarde junto ao mar nesta fase do ano - o vento por norma acalma e sente-se aquele ar marítimo agradável na face.
Boa noite


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2009 às 00:17)

Boa Noite

Sigo com,
Temp. actual 10.6ºC
HR:72%
Pressão: 1021.0hPa


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2009 às 09:06)

Bom dia a todos! Sigo com 13,5º, tempo mais fresco do que ontem, céu sem nuvens, praia apetecível


----------



## DMartins (13 Mar 2009 às 09:21)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *10.4º*

Céu limpo, vento nulo, e *14.6º*

Mais do mesmo...


----------



## João Soares (13 Mar 2009 às 10:49)

A mínima desta noite, foi a mais alta de 2009.. Tendo registado *14,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *17,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (13 Mar 2009 às 13:03)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *18,9ºC*

Até agora, a máxima foi de _19,1ºC_


----------



## DMartins (13 Mar 2009 às 16:05)

Máxima de *24.1º*
Actual de: *23.1º*


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mar 2009 às 18:42)

No Castelo da Maia, sigo com 15.6ºC...


----------



## vinc7e (13 Mar 2009 às 18:45)

Boa tarde,

hoje por aqui

máxima 23.2ºC
mínima 5.7ºC

actual *13.9ºC*


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2009 às 19:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> No Castelo da Maia, sigo com 15.6ºC...



*mr. phillip*, depois queremos fotografias dessa jornada pelo norte!

Boas férias!


----------



## Veterano (13 Mar 2009 às 19:06)

No Porto ainda estão 16,2º, algumas nuvens no litoral, ambiente sem vento muito agradável


----------



## João Soares (13 Mar 2009 às 19:20)

E, fica a 2º máxima acima dos 20ºC 

Máxima de *20,3ºC*.
De tarde, por volta das 16h30 houve algum vento de N.

Mas, agora o vento é fraco e o céu está limpo (como no dia todo)

Temp: *13,7ºC* (nova minima do dia)


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2009 às 19:29)

Boa Tarde

Tmax. 23.4ºC
Tmin. 7.5ºC

T.actual 15.4ºC
HR:60%
Pressão: 1021.3 hPa


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2009 às 00:11)

_Extremos do dia 13.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *20,3ºC*
Temp. Minima: *10,7ºC* _(~23h59)_

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vento fraco e neblina

Temp: *10,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2009 às 01:26)

E, continua a descer, sigo com *9,7ºC*

Algum neblina, e vento nulo


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2009 às 02:23)

A minima de amanhã, se continuar a descer, vai ser a mais baixa dos últimos 5 dias 

Temp actual: *9,5ºC*

Neblina e vento fraco.

Até amanhã, _Litoral Norte_ e às restantes regiões portuguesas!


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia!
No Castelo da Maia, sigo com 16.3º, e o céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas...


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mar 2009 às 11:36)

Bom dia 
Céu com alguma nebulosidade, vento nulo.
Temp. actual: 17.4ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 1023.3hPa
T.min. 8.6ºC


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2009 às 11:47)

João Soares disse:


> A minima de amanhã, se continuar a descer, vai ser a mais baixa dos últimos 5 dias



E, foi verdade, a minima desta noite foi a mais baixa dos últimos 5 dias 

Temp. Minima: *7,9ºC*

Céu pouco nublado, por nuvens altas e com pouca visibilidade
Vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2009 às 12:24)

Registo *16,3ºC* 

Está a formar-se uma espécie de nevoeiro pouco denso


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2009 às 16:06)

A máxima não foi além dos *17,0ºC* 
(mas será que vivemos no mesmo país) 

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas e vento fraco de N

Temp: *16,4ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2009 às 17:38)

Pelo Castelo da Maia, a máxima ficou-se pelos 18,6°C. De momento sigo com 16.2°C


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2009 às 20:44)

Finalmente, céu limpo e vento fraco 

Temp: *12,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (14 Mar 2009 às 21:57)

João Soares disse:


> Finalmente, céu limpo e vento fraco
> 
> Temp: *12,1ºC*



 João, um abraço, a tua dedicação a este tópico é um exemplo para todos nós


----------



## DMartins (14 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Boa noite amigos.

Máxima *23.9º*

Actual: *14.1º*

(*Parabéns Vitória*)


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Mar 2009 às 23:52)

Do Castelo da Maia, despeço-me com 12.3ºC.
Máxima de 18.6ºC (a mínima não registei hoje)...
Céu limpo, vento fraco.
Até amanhã!


----------



## João Soares (14 Mar 2009 às 23:55)

_Extremos do dia 14.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *17,0ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *11,7ºC*

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


Veterano disse:


> João, um abraço, a tua dedicação a este tópico é um exemplo para todos nós



Bem, nem sei o que hei-de dizer a isso 
Obrigado 

Eu "posto" como postava anterioremente, só agora e que dá para perceber que os membros do Litoral Norte são muito timidos e reduzidos. Mas mesmo assim, concordo com a divisão do fórum


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 01:39)

Céu limpo e vento nulo

Temp: *10,8ºC*

Até amanha, Litoral Norte!


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mar 2009 às 07:57)

Bons dias:
-Depois de uma noite com céu limpo e calmaria total
a mínima foi de 8,8º.
Na última meia hora, com a chegada de algum vento leste
subida acentuada da temperatura ( de 9,2º para 13,2º).
E concerteza que irá por aí a cima.
Continua a Primavera antecipada...


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mar 2009 às 09:45)

Vertiginosa subida de 10,1º em apenas 2 horas.
Das 7,30 UTC (9.1º) aos 19,2º actuais.
Ah grande sueste. Só tu por estas paragens, poderias fazer
uma coisa destas...
Até onde vais, companheiro?


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2009 às 11:32)

Bom dia!
Ora, cá temos mais um dia de pasmaceira anticiclónica, para não variar muito...
Mínima de 10.5ºC, seguindo presentemente com 20.4ºC, presumindo-se que o dia hoje será o mais quente desta série, até ao momento, pois lembro que a máxima ontem, por aqui, foi de 18.6ºC... (sendo que o "aqui", se refere ao Castelo da Maia, onde estou).
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 11:52)

A minima foi de *8,3ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *21,0ºC*  (máxima do ano, já tão cedo )


----------



## vinc7e (15 Mar 2009 às 12:06)

Bons dias, 

por aqui mínima de *6.9ºC* 

agora sigo com *24ºC*  mais um dia para bater a 
máxima do ano


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 12:33)

Boa tarde a todos, já deu para perceber que este irá ser o dia mais quente do ano, aqui no Porto

  O vento sudeste trouxe um bafo de Verão, depois de um nevoeiro matinal. Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 25º.

  Um aparte: estou convencido que aqui no litoral norte somos muitos mais, mas trata-se de uma maioria silenciosa


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2009 às 12:35)

22.1ºC, fazendo adivinhar uma máxima digna de Junho ou Setembro...
Destaco o aumento da intensidade do vento, que não tem correspondência na temperatura...
PS: Esqueci-me de referir que estou no Castelo da Maia...


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 12:36)

Veterano disse:


> Boa tarde a todos, já deu para perceber que este irá ser o dia mais quente do ano, aqui no Porto
> 
> O vento sudeste trouxe um bafo de Verão, depois de um nevoeiro matinal. Por aqui a temperatura ronda os 25º.
> 
> Um aparte: estou convencido que aqui no litoral norte somos muitos mais, mas trata-se de uma maioria silenciosa



Bem, já vais com _25ºC_.. Desconhecia que Aviz era assim tão quente 

Eu, do outro lado do Rio, vou com *21,5ºC* máxima do ano.

Já agora, o aparte: São pessoas mais reservadas, mas não podem ser... Litoral Norte toca a postar


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2009 às 12:41)

João Soares disse:


> *Já agora, o aparte: São pessoas mais reservadas, mas não podem ser... Litoral Norte toca a postar :thumbsup*:



Eu dou uma ajudinha, sendo embora um nativo do Litoral Centro, mas estando agora, por uns dias no Litoral Norte...


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 12:44)

João Soares disse:


> Bem, já vais com _25ºC_.. Desconhecia que Aviz era assim tão quente
> 
> Eu, do outro lado do Rio, vou com *21,5ºC* máxima do ano.
> 
> Já agora, o aparte: São pessoas mais reservadas, mas não podem ser... Litoral Norte toca a postar



  A explicação é que eu estou a 3/4 km do mar, em situações destas, basta registar-se uma brisa marítima que, por exemplo no Verão, a diferença de temperatura pode chegar aos 6º graus e digo isto porque já o comprovei

  Para o bem e para o mal, a nossa proximidade do oceano é um factor muito importante


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 13:08)

Veterano disse:


> A explicação é que eu estou a 3/4 km do mar, em situações destas, basta registar-se uma brisa marítima que, por exemplo no Verão, a diferença de temperatura pode chegar aos 6º graus e digo isto porque já o comprovei
> 
> Para o bem e para o mal, a nossa proximidade do oceano é um factor muito importante



Sim, é verdade...
Mesmo em Gaia, nota-se muito isso.
Na Câmara de Gaia em comparação com aqui (3kms de diferença) a temperatura varia 3 à 4ºC a mais que aqui. 

Por exemplo, ontem não passei dos 17.0ºC brisa maritima... Hoje, o vento deve vir de Este que me faz elevar a temperatura.

Temp. Actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 14:40)

João Soares disse:


> Sim, é verdade...
> Mesmo em Gaia, nota-se muito isso.
> Na Câmara de Gaia em comparação com aqui (3kms de diferença) a temperatura varia 3 à 4ºC a mais que aqui.
> 
> ...



 Pois estão mesmo 25º no Aviz, e 24,5º em Matosinhos junto ao mar, onde fui comer um gelado. A brisa marítima é quase inexistente, o pessoal faz praia como se fosse Verão


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 14:43)

Eis, que já registei *24,4ºC* de máxima até ao momento 
Mais 7,4ºC que ontem.

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp. Actual: *23,4ºC*
Hum: *41%*

O meu pai, a pouco disse-me, que na praia já não há lugares para estacionar os carros, tá tudo a passear na praia 
E, viva a Época Balnear!


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2009 às 15:11)

Pelo Castêlo, 24.1ºC, muito perto da máxima de 24.3ºC que já esteve...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2009 às 16:33)

Parece que a máxima se ficou mesmo pelos 24.3ºC, estando agora nos 23.9ºC....


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 16:39)

Que belo dia! 

Máxima de *24,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *21,8ºC*
Hum: *43%*


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mar 2009 às 18:13)

E a máxima do ano aqui em P.Rubras vai para:
O dia 15 de Março (hoje) com 26,3º.
e  à beira-mar, sem nortada.
Imaginem o que era hoje a romaria nas praias :
E dizerm as más línguas que este máxima do ano nem
24 horas vai perdurar.
Amanhã haverá mais...


----------



## DMartins (15 Mar 2009 às 18:25)

Boas!

Máxima de *27.3º* - Tempo de Verão.

Actual: *23.8º* (Muito abafado por aqui).

Abraço


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 18:28)

O Sol já se está a pôr, mas por aqui ainda registo 22,5º, sem vento, faz inveja a muitos dias de Verão


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 18:30)

Ainda regito *22,0ºC* e *38%* de humidade


----------



## vinc7e (15 Mar 2009 às 18:58)

Boas,

por aqui a máxima ate nem foi muito alta..."apenas" 24.9ºC 

amanha espero muito mais 

por agora *16.6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 19:01)

Eis, que ainda registo *21,5ºC* isto sim, é uma noite de Verão 

Hum: *37%* 
Tenho a humidade mais baixa do dia


----------



## Snifa (15 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

Dia quente este...

Um daqueles raros dias em que o vento soprou sempre  do quadrante Leste.

Temperatura máxima 26.1 cº  ( a mais alta do ano até ao momento)

Sigo a esta hora com uns "incríveis" 23 cº ...( noite tropical em vista) 

Vento  actual ENE 10 km/h ( rajada máxima 32 km /h ás 13 : 42 h direcção ESE )

Humidade actual 35 % 

Pressão 1020 hpa

e o calor promete continuar...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2009 às 19:51)

Ainda 18.3ºC... Amanhã, em Montalegre, espero já ter um registo mais baixo...


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

mr. phillip disse:


> Ainda 18.3ºC... Amanhã, em Montalegre, espero já ter um registo mais baixo...



(Eu sei que este post não devia de ser colocado aqui ) Mr Phillip, até aqui está mais calor do que aí...


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2009 às 20:36)

Lightning disse:


> (Eu sei que este post não devia de ser colocado aqui ) Mr Phillip, até aqui está mais calor do que aí...



Mas isso é normal, estar mais calor a sul do que a norte...
O que espero é que amanhã já consiga usufruir de, pelo menos, uma brisa fresquinha à noite, algo que não temos tido ultimamente...
Já agora: 18.5ºC no Castêlo...


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 20:41)

Como sempre, muito lento a descer 

Temp actual: *20,1ºC*
Hum: *39%*

Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 21:34)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

A tempertura desce aos _20,0ºC_ e volta a subir 

Temp. Actual: *20,1ºC*
Hum: *39%*


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

17.9ºC no Castêlo da Maia...


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Neste momento, registo *20,5ºC* 

Hum: *39%*

E vento de Este


----------



## jpmartins (15 Mar 2009 às 22:04)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia foi de calor, com céu praticamente limpo.
T.max 23.4ºC 
T.min. 10.6ºC

Temp. actual: 13.8ºC
HR: 76%
Pressão: 1019.8hPa


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

Segundo o IMN o Porto está numa situação nada vulgar em relação às temperaturas verificadas pelas 20H00 em Portugal Continental.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 22:29)

Lousano disse:


> Segundo o IMN o Porto está numa situação nada vulgar em relação às temperaturas verificadas pelas 20H00 em Portugal Continental.



Era a estação mais quente do País com 21ºC 

Ainda continuo com *20,2ºC* e *39%* de humidade 

Vento de Este


----------



## Veterano (15 Mar 2009 às 22:31)

João Soares disse:


> Era a estação mais quente do País com 21ºC
> 
> Ainda continuo com *20,2ºC* e *39%* de humidade
> 
> Vento de Este



 Quando temos lestada, o Porto é e sempre foi a cidade mais quente do país. Parece que o vento avança pelo vale do Douro abaixo até à Foz


----------



## Skizzo (15 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

Max: 29,3ºC 

temperatura actual as 23h05: 20,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (15 Mar 2009 às 23:06)

Veterano disse:


> Quando temos lestada, o Porto é e sempre foi a cidade mais quente do país. Parece que o vento avança pelo vale do Douro abaixo até à Foz



Entao imagina viver na baixa e numa "ilha de calor" como eu. Basta a temperatura subir um bocado e as noites ficam um inferno no Verão.


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

Já vou com uns "refrescantes" *19,5ºC*

Humidade: *40%*


----------



## João Soares (15 Mar 2009 às 23:37)

Lightning disse:


> (Eu sei que este post não devia de ser colocado aqui ) Mr Phillip, até aqui está mais calor do que aí...



Ao menos, o Mr.Phillip vai ter uma minima de Verão..
Enquanto vocês não 

Temp actual: *19,7ºC* (está a subir)

Hum: *40%*


----------



## jpmartins (15 Mar 2009 às 23:45)

Tivemos o Porto com um inicio de noite tropical 
Por aqui 12.6ºC.
Pressão: 1019.5hPa
HR: 78%


----------



## Skizzo (15 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

João Soares, finalmente estamos com temperaturas semelhantes! Aqui 20,4ºC, não muito diferente que aí


----------



## Skizzo (15 Mar 2009 às 23:47)

jpmartins disse:


> Tivemos o Porto com um inicio de noite tropical
> Por aqui 12.6ºC.
> Pressão: 1019.5hPa
> HR: 78%



está fresquito por Aveiro


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 15.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *24,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,3ºC*

Amplitude Térmica: *16,1ºC*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temp actual: *19,7ºC*

Hum: *40%*

Qual será a minima de hoje? :assobio:


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

humm, eu prevejo uns 15ºC de minima.


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 01:04)

Estou completamente estagnado nos *19,5ºC* com *40%* de humidade 

Vento de leste


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 01:05)

temp à meia noite:


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 02:04)

João Soares disse:


> Estou completamente estagnado nos *19,5ºC* com *40%* de humidade
> 
> Vento de leste



E numa hora a temperatura só desceu _0,4ºC_ 

Temp Actual: *19,1ºC* 

Hum: *40%*

Em que mês estamos?


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 02:12)

Temperaturas à 1h00:






Porto, a cidade mais quente da Europa e Norte de Africa


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mar 2009 às 02:33)

E em todo este vasto território europeu continental,
da Ibéria aos Urales,da Escandinávia ao Mediterrâneo ,
em centenas de estações espalhadas por dezenas de milhares de Kms
onde se situa a noite mais quente, onde é?







[/URL][/IMG]

Porto, Pedras Rubras ,pois então, com uma noite quase de ananases de ainda 18,oº a esta hora ...Grande noite...

P.s.- há no mapa uma estação com 23º ,algures na Polónia 
mas é óbvio que é erro...


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 02:40)

Eu noite tropical já não vou ter, mas vai ser por pouco. Continuo com 19,3ºC.

Pedras Rubras tem um fenómeno estranho. É uma zona fresca, normalmente uma das mais frescas de toda a área metropolitana, mas quando a temperatura sobe muito ela consegue ter minimas bem elevadas.

Também noto outro fenómeno estranho na estação. Normalmente é a primeira a "aquecer", sendo a mais quente do pais até ao final da manha/12h, mas também é a primeira a descer, logo apos as 13h, enquanto o resto do pais continua a aquecer. 

São apenas pequenas coisas que noto.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mar 2009 às 02:58)

Skizzo disse:


> Pedras Rubras tem um fenómeno estranho... Normalmente é a primeira a "aquecer", sendo a mais quente do pais até ao final da manha/12h, mas também é a primeira a descer, logo apos as 13h, enquanto o resto do pais continua a aquecer.
> 
> São apenas pequenas coisas que noto.



Boa observação. Mas só em circulação leste/sueste..
Ainda hoje, estava  9.2º àS 7,30,com ausência de vento
e às 9.30 com o luso rectângulo quase todo por volta dos 15º ,já aqui estava 19.2º com brisa leste instalada.
Fiz reparo a essa ocorrência em cima do acontecimento.
Agora vou nanar depois de noite com todas as janelas escancaradas  , a 1ª de há muitos meses,
e com esta sensação de estar hoje na  mais tépida noite de todas as europas e regiões adjacentes...


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 03:47)

Temperaturas às 3h00






Despeço-me com 19,1ºC. Boa noite!


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 07:51)

Que minima alta.

Registei *17,5ºC* 

A Humidade variou entre os *43%* e os *35%* durante a noite toda, com vento moderado de Este 

Por agora, céu limpo e vento moderado de Este

Temp: *18,5ºC*
Humidade: *37%*


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 08:57)

Aqui em Rio Tinto já faz 19,5º Quando saí do Aviz às 8.00 horas estavam 18º. Tempo de Verão no Inverno. Mas vamos pagá-las e já faltou mais


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2009 às 09:12)

Por aqui já levo 20,6 cº...

a mínima foi de 17.8 cº....

Humidade 39 %

Vamos pagá-las vamos....e com aguaceiros e trovoadas, não tarda muito...

Tempo de verão em pleno inverno....


----------



## vinc7e (16 Mar 2009 às 09:56)

Bons dias...

por aqui, 50km a norte do Porto mínimas bem mais baixas...*8.5ºC* segundo a minha estação.

Neste momento *20.3ºC*


----------



## DMartins (16 Mar 2009 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *14.9º*

Actual: *20.2º*

A continuar assim, a máxima vai ser interessante....


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2009 às 11:01)

Veterano disse:


> Quando temos lestada, o Porto é e sempre foi a cidade mais quente do país. Parece que o vento avança pelo vale do Douro abaixo até à Foz



Quando temos leste ou sudeste o ar pode percorrer centenas de quilómetros ao longo da Península aquecendo e secando bastante nesse trajecto. Penso que Braga por vezes também aquece muito. No Porto é mais interessante isso acontecer devido à proximidade do mar e de vez em quando deve então juntar-se algo mais que desconheço, quem sabe se é isso que referes do Douro.





nimboestrato disse:


> E em todo este vasto território europeu continental,
> da Ibéria aos Urales,da Escandinávia ao Mediterrâneo ,
> em centenas de estações espalhadas por dezenas de milhares de Kms
> onde se situa a noite mais quente, onde é?



Pronto, leva lá a taça


----------



## vinc7e (16 Mar 2009 às 11:08)

*23.3ºC* máxima do ano à vista


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 11:11)

Vince disse:


> Quando temos leste ou sudeste o ar pode percorrer centenas de quilómetros ao longo da Península aquecendo e secando bastante nesse trajecto. Penso que Braga por vezes também aquece muito. No Porto é mais interessante isso acontecer devido à proximidade do mar e de vez em quando deve então juntar-se algo mais que desconheço, quem sabe se é isso que referes do Douro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na lagoa de sto andre é mesmo em lisboa em situaçoes de leste/ sueste tambem acontece algo parecido....sines agora vai com 19.6


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 12:27)

Min: 18,1ºC

já vou com 28,4ºC, de certeza que ultrapasso os 30 hoje


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 12:50)

Skizzo disse:


> Min: 18,1ºC
> 
> já vou com 28,4ºC, de certeza que ultrapasso os 30 hoje



  Eu ontem devia ter afirmado que, quando está lestada, o Porto torna-se a cidade mais quente do país e também da Europa


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 12:59)

Veterano disse:


> Eu ontem devia ter afirmado que, quando está lestada, o Porto torna-se a cidade mais quente do país e também da Europa



tivemos sorte que a lestada não foi em Agosto, senão estávamos a assar


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2009 às 13:04)

Skizzo disse:


> Min: 18,1ºC
> 
> já vou com 28,4ºC, de certeza que ultrapasso os 30 hoje



Olá 

Penso que já várias vezes foi aqui discutido os teus valores de temperatura, pelo que também não me vou alongar muito.

A questão é que acreditando na fiabilidade dos teus valores, por uma correcta instalação, então existirão outros micro factores responsáveis pela discrepância dos valores que apresentas relativos aos valores de outras estações. Estes factores poderão ser vários, ao nível da rua, ao nível da construção dos edifícios, espaço existente entre prédio/moradias. Os valores podem sempre ser representativos, mas neste caso apenas do espaço envolvente. 
Ás vezes problemas que aparentemente são insolúveis, por mais esforço que possamos ter na melhoria das nossas condições de aquisição de temperaturas...


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 13:07)

não sei qual é o choque, visto só ter 3,5ºC mais que Pedras Rubras, das zonas mais frias da área metropolitana. Os meus valores são tão fiáveis como os outros. Moro é provavelmente no epicentro da aglomeração urbana que naturalmente aquece as temperaturas.


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

Vince disse:


> Quando temos leste ou sudeste o ar pode percorrer centenas de quilómetros ao longo da Península aquecendo e secando bastante nesse trajecto. Penso que Braga por vezes também aquece muito. No Porto é mais interessante isso acontecer devido à proximidade do mar e de vez em quando deve então juntar-se algo mais que desconheço, quem sabe se é isso que referes do Douro.



 O vale do Douro, onde se produz o famoso vinho do Porto (ou generoso, para não magoar ninguém), possui um clima sui generis, próprio para esta produção. Naquilo que nos interessa, apresenta uma concentração de calor incrível, fazendo com que o Pinhão, por exemplo, seja uma das estações com maior temperatura máxima de sempre no nosso país.

 Sendo assim, o vento leste percorrendo este inferno, chega ao Porto bem aquecido, parece-me ser uma explicação credível


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 13:14)

Skizzo disse:


> Min: 18,1ºC
> 
> já vou com 28,4ºC, de certeza que ultrapasso os 30 hoje



Seja qual for a instalação desse sensor, decerto que não é das melhores.
Está mais que claro que os teus dados demonstram uma inflação bastante substancial ao nível da temperatura.
Nem mesmo a mim me parece que acredites plenamente na sua validade, pois seria preciso enganares-te a ti próprio, tal o nível de discrepância e por mais quente que seja essa zona (já houve quem me dissesse que não era assim tão quente quanto isso) as diferenças nunca poderão ser tão abismais.
Aprecio a tua participação no fórum, acho que é bastante saudável, mas devias rever a colocação do teu sensor.
Passa no tópico das Condições de Instalação e Standards (Instrumentos Meteorológicos) para conheceres algumas soluções possíveis ou tirares algumas dúvidas.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 13:14)

eu sempre pensei que o Porto fosse uma seca a nível de meteorologia, mas pensando melhor, até é uma cidade bastante interessante. Consegue de uma semana para a outra mudar de "Londres" para "Marraquexe"


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2009 às 13:14)

Skizzo disse:


> não sei qual é o choque, visto só ter 3,5ºC mais que Pedras Rubras, das zonas mais frias da área metropolitana. Os meus valores são tão fiáveis como os outros. Moro é provavelmente no epicentro da aglomeração urbana que naturalmente aquece as temperaturas.



Não é choque nenhum... É apenas uma constatação/curiosidade que até já foi discutida por aqui e que referi sem o mínimo de sentido ofensivo! Aliás como já disse existem sempre múltiplas explicações para algo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Mar 2009 às 13:15)

Estamos em Março!?? 

Hoje as 2 da madrugada a  minha estaçao registava 19.4! :O
Sigo com 24.0 ºc mas tip a minha estaçao está a sombrinha e bem protejida!

segundo o wunderground...

Leca da Palmeira (Sardoal)-     29.7 ºC
Alto da Maia, Maia -               29.3 °C 
Povoa de Varzim, -                 30 °C 
Arada-                                 30.6 °C  


isto as 13horas

http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 13:17)

vitamos disse:


> Não é choque nenhum... É apenas uma constatação/curiosidade que até já foi discutida por aqui e que referi sem o mínimo de sentido ofensivo! Aliás como já disse existem sempre múltiplas explicações para algo.



Houve apenas uma pessoa que me perguntou sobre os dados, o João de Gaia, até porque tinhamos dados muito diferentes. Quando disse qual a zona que morava ele viu logo que era real porque sabe que moro na zona mais quente da cidade. A própria cidade tem nichos de temperatura muito variáveis, ja quando comparamos certas zonas da cidade com outros da área metropolitana as diferenças acentuam-se ainda mais. Ele morava junto à praia em Gaia, eu moro numa zona antiga no centro da cidade muito urbanizado.


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 13:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> segundo o wunderground...
> 
> Leca da Palmeira (Sardoal)-     29.7 ºC
> Alto da Maia, Maia -               29.3 °C
> ...




Afinal não sou o único, sigo com 29,9ºC! Está quase


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2009 às 13:50)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Seja qual for a instalação desse sensor, decerto que não é das melhores.
> Está mais que claro que os teus dados demonstram uma inflação bastante substancial ao nível da temperatura.
> Nem mesmo a mim me parece que acredites plenamente na sua validade, pois seria preciso enganares-te a ti próprio, tal o nível de discrepância e por mais quente que seja essa zona (já houve quem me dissesse que não era assim tão quente quanto isso) as diferenças nunca poderão ser tão abismais.
> Aprecio a tua participação no fórum, acho que é bastante saudável, mas devias rever a colocação do teu sensor.
> Passa no tópico das Condições de Instalação e Standards (Instrumentos Meteorológicos) para conheceres algumas soluções possíveis ou tirares algumas dúvidas.



O aeroporto segundo o wunderground já estava ás 13 : 30 h com 28 graus,

eu tenho cerca de 27.6 neste momento  ( o sensor está num terraço de um 8º andar  ( 6 metros acima deste e completamente exposto aos ventos de todos os quadrantes e  protegido num radiation shield!

Acho perfeitamente possivel no centro da cidade em certos locais as temperaturas estarem já nos 30 graus...

o dia está realmente quente! O mais quente do ano até ao momento! Viva o Verão!


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 14:07)

Que dia! Que dia! 

Ainda há dois dias tinha máxima de _17,0ºC_
Minimas de _8ºC_

Agora, máximas de _24,4ºC_ (ontem)
E qual será a de hoje, tenho *25,1ºC* agora?

Quanto a minimas, completamente de Verão *17,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Leste

Hum: *32%*


----------



## Skizzo (16 Mar 2009 às 14:37)

Snifa disse:


> O aeroporto segundo o wunderground já estava ás 13 : 30 h com 28 graus,
> 
> eu tenho cerca de 27.6 neste momento  ( o sensor está num terraço de um 8º andar  ( 6 metros acima deste e completamente exposto aos ventos de todos os quadrantes e  protegido num radiation shield!
> 
> ...



Deixa lá, não vale a pena. Está visto que os meus dados não são credíveis para esta fórum. Estou-me a enganar a mim próprio, embora tenha seguido todas as indicações para uma instalação correcta. Enfim...

despeço-me deste fórum, até sempre!

Ah e sim, ja ultrapassei os 30.


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 14:43)

Aqui por Rio Tinto, sem inflação, estão 28,5º, deve ser praticamente o máximo a atingir. O vento amainou, está ideal para trabalhar e logo passar numa esplanada em Matosinhos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 14:44)

Skizzo disse:


> Deixa lá, não vale a pena. Está visto que os meus dados não são credíveis para esta fórum. Estou-me a enganar a mim próprio, embora tenha seguido todas as indicações para uma instalação correcta. Enfim...
> 
> despeço-me deste fórum, até sempre!
> 
> Ah e sim, ja ultrapassei os 30.



Ninguém disse para saires, aliás, no meu post disse desde logo que achava interessantes as tuas participações, mesmo sem esses dados.
Não acho sensato que deixes o fórum só por causa deste tipo de discussões, afinal penso que é legítimo termos dúvidas.

E que tal algumas fotos da instalação ?
Parece que nunca vimos nada nem quiseste saber o que os membros em geral iriam achar dela, possíveis conselhos, etc.

Penso que é pura parvoíce sair do fórum apenas por este tipo de dúvidas, afinal o fórum não é só dados e ninguém foi agressivo contigo...

Peço desculpa, se algo da minha parte te feriu dessa forma.


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 14:48)

Skizzo disse:


> Deixa lá, não vale a pena. Está visto que os meus dados não são credíveis para esta fórum. Estou-me a enganar a mim próprio, embora tenha seguido todas as indicações para uma instalação correcta. Enfim...
> 
> despeço-me deste fórum, até sempre!
> 
> Ah e sim, ja ultrapassei os 30.



 Não desistas Skizzo, já trabalhei no centro do Porto, ao pé do Palácio da Bolsa, essa zona tem um relevo acidentado, ruas estreitas, muito casario antigo, não me admira que se formem bolsas de calor e que os teus registos sejam fidedignos

 É importante a tua contribuição, nós aqui no Porto fazemos todos falta, tem piada que estamos bem distribuidos em locais distintos

  Um abraço


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 14:51)

Skizzo disse:


> Deixa lá, não vale a pena. Está visto que os meus dados não são credíveis para esta fórum. Estou-me a enganar a mim próprio, embora tenha seguido todas as indicações para uma instalação correcta. Enfim...
> 
> despeço-me deste fórum, até sempre!
> 
> Ah e sim, ja ultrapassei os 30.



por vezes acontecem coisas esquisitas em meteorologia e eu acho perfeitamente possiveis as tuas mediçoes...eu mesmo na encarnação chego a ter diferenças de 8Cº em relaçao ao centro ( baixa).
ás vezes há situaçoes incriveis e que podem levar alguns membros a desconfiar mas acho que nenhum te quis ferir e penso que a tua decisao nao é a mais acertada


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 14:57)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *25,7ºC*
Hum: --% (inferior a 30% a estação não regista) 

PS: *Skyzzo*, não desanimes.
Eu acredito nas tuas temperaturas, pelas razões do que o _Veterano_ disse.


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2009 às 15:02)

Skizzo disse:


> Deixa lá, não vale a pena. Está visto que os meus dados não são credíveis para esta fórum. Estou-me a enganar a mim próprio, embora tenha seguido todas as indicações para uma instalação correcta. Enfim...
> 
> despeço-me deste fórum, até sempre!
> 
> Ah e sim, ja ultrapassei os 30.



Como coloquei a  questão inicial devo esclarecer alguns pontos.

Mas em primeiro lugar acho que não deves ter essa atitude. Como já foi dito sempre tiveste uma contribuição boa no fórum e ninguém te desferiu qualquer espécie de ataque. Ao colocar a questão inicial não me quis referir ao dia de hoje. O dia de hoje foi um somatório. Na generalidade os teus valores são muito elevados comparados com os registados no Porto. Referi que o problema pode não estar na instalação em si mas em micro condições. As micro condições são representativas de um espaço mas não de um local mais abrangente. Entendo, e até hoje não tem havido problemas com isso, que é de todo o interesse os membros questionarem, no sentido de melhorar sempre, e corrigir pequenas falhas ou fazer upgrades que aumentem a fiabilidade dos  dados, quer estes sejam ao nível do material, da instalação, ou das condições locais. Sei do que falo porque tenho uma estação, que tem muitas horas de trabalho meu em cima, e que no entanto apenas uso para controlo diário próprio de extremos, porque sei que não são representativos da realidade envolvente, devido a problemas existentes no próprio edifício e rua. E não tenho problemas com isso, prefiro aguardar e melhorar as condições de aquisição!

Isto para dizer. Ninguém critica por embirração! Dão-se sugestões dentro da maior cordialidade. Logo julgo não ser necessário qualquer atitude mais extremista. Estamos aqui todos por uma paixão comum


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

stormy disse:


> por vezes acontecem coisas esquisitas em meteorologia e eu acho perfeitamente possiveis as tuas mediçoes...eu mesmo na encarnação chego a ter diferenças de 8Cº em relaçao ao centro ( baixa).
> ás vezes há situaçoes incriveis e que podem levar alguns membros a desconfiar mas acho que nenhum te quis ferir e penso que a tua decisao nao é a mais acertada



Exacto, eu também noto que as diferenças de temperatura entre a zona do marquês onde moro ( das mais altas da cidade ) e as zonas mais baixas são por vezes grandes e podem ser da ordem dos 3/4 graus no Verão, na minha zona pode correr um ar tépido e estar mais abafado na baixa....

a minha estação deve ser das mais altas e expostas da cidade.

neste momento 28.1 cº! Vento ESE 12 km /h humidade 27 %


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2009 às 15:34)

Skizzo disse:


> Deixa lá, não vale a pena. Está visto que os meus dados não são credíveis para esta fórum. Estou-me a enganar a mim próprio, embora tenha seguido todas as indicações para uma instalação correcta. Enfim...
> 
> despeço-me deste fórum, até sempre!




Se eu morasse na Rua do Ouro, na Rua Augusta, no Largo do Rato, no Camões, ou no Chiado (lugares lisboetas influênciados pelo calor tal como é a zona ribeirinha do Porto), por melhor que eu pudesse instalar um sensor de temperatura, os meus que obteria, nunca poderiam ser comparados com as EMA's de Lisboa. 
Mas isso não quer dizer que o meu sensor estivesse mal inslatado, e que os meus dados não fossem fiáveis. 

Ainda ontem em Évora às 20h deviam estar uns 21-22ºC dentro das muralhas.
Fora da cidade no cartodromo a temperatura não devia ir além dos 18ºC.
4ºC de diferença. Assim sendo, qual destas temperaturas era a real? Qual  era a inflacionada?

As ilhas de calor das cidades existem! São reais! E quando se mora dentro de uma cidade densamente urbanizada, é impossivel não ter influência do urbanismo nas temperaturas. 

O sensor do *Skizzo* até deve estar muito bem arejado, caso contrário não me espantaria que tivesse temperaturas na ordem dos 32ºC como chegam a ter as RUEMAs de Lisboa quando nas EMAs da capital estão apenas 25ºC.


Mas Skizzo, isso não é razão para reagires assim e deixares o fórum.
Há que saber falar e explicar as situações.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2009 às 15:44)

Não sei qual é o record absoluto da temperatura máxima no mês de Março em Aveiro, mas às 14h esta cidade estava com 27,7ºC.

A do Porto e segundo o IM, entre 1971-2000 o record foi 28,0ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mar 2009 às 15:59)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei qual é o record absoluto da temperatura máxima no mês de Março em Aveiro, mas às 14h esta cidade estava com 27,7ºC.
> 
> A do Porto e segundo o IM, entre 1971-2000 o record foi 28,0ºC.



Pois segundo os dados de P.Rubras consultados hoje de manha uma vez que já suspeitava que esse recorde viesse a cair hoje, confirmo 28,0º no dia 17 de Março de 1997. Aliás todo esse mês de Março foi bastante seco e com temperaturas bem acima dos valores médios.
E assim sendo , em P.Rubras na EMA a máxima hoje chegou aos 27,9º
, mas no SIO (sistema integrado de Observação ) que é o aplicável aos metares  já atingiu 28,3º, recorde desde 1970( pelo menos).
Agora na EMA 27,3º e no SIO 27,9.
Continua obviamente corrente fraca de Leste.
Humidade relativa de 18% !!!!!!
Tantos e tantos dias de Julho e Agosto que aqui não cheiram nem
a metade deste dia de Verão ......
Ah Grande Marçagão...


----------



## DMartins (16 Mar 2009 às 16:08)

Boas.
temperatura actual: *29.2º*

O triste disto tudo, é que já se vêm ao longe, colunas de fumo de incêndios de média dimensão...


----------



## Snifa (16 Mar 2009 às 16:18)

*28, 7 cº* um autêntico bafo de Verão, Vento Leste 9 KM /h humidade :20 %


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mar 2009 às 16:34)

E pronto.Acabou de chegar aqui o Noroeste.ainda que fraco.
Na EMA já 25,0º e no SIO 25.8º.
Humidade já nos 42%...


----------



## pedrorod (16 Mar 2009 às 16:48)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui está um dia que eu gostava de ter em dias de Verão
Dados Actuais:
T:29ºC
HR:20%


----------



## Vince (16 Mar 2009 às 17:35)

AnDré disse:


> Não sei qual é o record absoluto da temperatura máxima no mês de Março em Aveiro, mas às 14h esta cidade estava com 27,7ºC.
> 
> A do Porto e segundo o IM, entre 1971-2000 o record foi 28,0ºC.



A Normal é da Sª.Pilar, pelo que temos que ver Pedras por exemplo.
E em Pedras obtive estes valores numas pesquisas:

23-03-2002 29,1ºC
22-03-2002 28,5ºC
17-03-2005	 28,0ºC

E ainda uns 27,4ºC em Sª.Pilar a 17-03-2005


Pelos 28,3ºC que o nimbostratos indicou, seria então o 3º registo mais quente em Março nesta estação (Pedras) desde 1973.

Em termos sinópticos o 22/23 Março de 2002 no Porto não será fácil de bater:


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 17:58)

Que calor! 

Uma boa tarde de praia, que não foi aproveitada, devido às aulas 

Temp. Máxima: *25,9ºC* (Máxima do ano)

Céu limpo e vento nulo

Temp Actual: *22,9ºC*
Hum: *34%*

Esta noite, que não tenha mais uma na ordem dos 17º-18ºC faz um ar muito abafado em pleno Março


----------



## DMartins (16 Mar 2009 às 18:15)

Máxima do ano: *29.2º*

EDIT: Actual: *25.9º*


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mar 2009 às 18:16)

Vince disse:


> A Normal é da Sª.Pilar, pelo que temos que ver Pedras por exemplo.
> E em Pedras obtive estes valores numas pesquisas:
> 
> 23-03-2002 29,1ºC
> ...



Obrigado pela correção.
Por lapso, só consultei os dados até 1999.
E confirma-se hoje a máxima na EMA de 27,9.
No SIO 28,3 .
Agora, já uns "frescos" 21,6º.
E amanhã? voltará a subir a tem. máxima?
Sem nortadas tudo é possível...


----------



## vinc7e (16 Mar 2009 às 18:43)

Boas,

por aqui, como não poderia deixar de ser, mais uma máxima do ano *27.3ºC*

neste momento *19.3ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (16 Mar 2009 às 18:44)

Por aqui atingi uma nova max. do ano com 25.4ºC.
Neste momento a brisa ainda é quente.
Tactual: 21.8ºC
Tmin. 10.4ºC
HR: 44%
Pressão: 1017.7hPa


----------



## DMartins (16 Mar 2009 às 18:54)

A ventoinha do RS a trabalhar e o mesmo a apanhar sombra À 1 hora e meia, e continuo com *23.7º*...


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 18:57)

Continuou com *21,4ºC*

Hum: *34%*

Será que a temperatura vai abrandar/estagnar ou vai descer?


----------



## DMartins (16 Mar 2009 às 19:43)

João Soares disse:


> Continuou com *21,4ºC*
> 
> Hum: *34%*
> 
> Será que a temperatura vai abrandar/estagnar ou vai descer?



Boa pergunta João.
Depois do que vi ontem, cheira-me a noite de Verão... (Tirando o exagero claro)


----------



## Veterano (16 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

DMartins disse:


> Boa pergunta João.
> Depois do que vi ontem, cheira-me a noite de Verão... (Tirando o exagero claro)



  Claro que será uma noite de Verão, aqui no Aviz registo 22,5º, o vento é quase nulo, vamos continuar na frente do pelotão


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 20:17)

Registo *20.9ºC*

Hum: *36%*

Vento nulo e céu limpo

Mas uma noite igual a ontem


----------



## vinc7e (16 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Por aqui temperatura bem mais fresquinha..*15.3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (16 Mar 2009 às 20:29)

vinc7e disse:


> Por aqui temperatura bem mais fresquinha..*15.3ºC*



Quem me dera, ter essa temperatura 

Sigo com os *20,8ºC* e *36%* de humidade.

Alguém pode desligar o aquecedor, e ligar o ar condicionado? 
Agradecia


----------



## meteo (16 Mar 2009 às 20:32)

DMartins disse:


> Boa pergunta João.
> Depois do que vi ontem, cheira-me a noite de Verão... (Tirando o exagero claro)



Não é exagero nenhum..Ontem no Porto as 2 da manha estavam 18 graus,que não é de noite de Verão,mas sim de uma excelente noite de Verão


----------



## Acardoso (16 Mar 2009 às 20:36)

boa noite....

após uma ausência aqui ficam a meu registo de hoje...

temp. max:28.6º
temp. min:13.2º(ate custa a crer)

sigo com:

pressao:1018.4hpa
temp.:19.5º
humi:50%

o céu encontra-se limpo e não ah ponta de vento


----------



## DMartins (16 Mar 2009 às 21:02)

Pois é. Desce lentamente.
Neste momento, uns muito agradáveis *19.4º*...


----------



## jpmartins (16 Mar 2009 às 21:04)

Neste momento 18.0ºC


----------



## DMartins (16 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

22:50 -»  *17.0º*


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

_Extremos do dia 16.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *25,9ºC* (máxima mais alta do ano) 
Temp. Minima: *17,5ºC* (minima mais alta do ano) 

Precipitação: *0,0mm* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *19,0ºC*
Hum: *43%*


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2009 às 00:09)

Pelo Aviz também 19º, ligeira brisa de leste, paira no ar um perfume de jasmim


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mar 2009 às 00:15)

Sigo com,
Temp. actual: 14.6ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 1018.5hPa


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2009 às 01:07)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *18,5ºC*
Hum: *42%*


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mar 2009 às 03:06)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz também 19º, ligeira brisa de leste, paira no ar um perfume de jasmim



Sorte tua...
Aqui, em noite de ananases (ainda 17,8º), mais uma,
o vento leste que  normalmente traz o cheiro campestre da giesta,
hoje já cheira a fumo...
É verdade.
Com a ausência de precipitação há vários dias,
com 28º ,com humidades relativas de 20% 
e brisa consistente de Leste , qual é o espanto?
Sim .Já há notícia de alguns incêndios florestais ainda que de pequenas dimensões ,no distrito...
E por aqui, já se sente mais  esse   cheiro que o leste giesteiro...


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2009 às 08:12)

Bom dia a todos! Manhã muito agradável, para não variar, temperatura já nos 18º (nem sei se terá baixado desta marca), ligeira brisa de leste, céu sem nuvens e aqui vou eu até Lisboa. Hasta luego


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mar 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia
Céu limpo, o vento sopra fraco.
Temp. actual 18.5ºC
T.min. 11.5ºC


----------



## vegastar (17 Mar 2009 às 10:30)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 12.3ºC.
Acabei de passar agora mesmo pelos 20ºC.
Sigo com 20.1ºC 47% HR
Vento fraco de Oeste...


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2009 às 10:30)

E mais uma noite na casa dos _17ºC_.. Desta vez a rasquinha 

Temp. Minima: *17,0ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *21,4ºC*
Hum: *30%*


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mar 2009 às 10:35)

E às 9 da manhã "the winner is..."







[/URL][/IMG]

P.Rubras , a 3 minutos de Paris, Londres ou N.York ,
a capital do calor , mais uma vez ,em toda a  Ibéria (21,2º)






[/URL][/IMG]

e em toda a vasta Europa.
Venha até P.Rubras (Porto), sentir o Verão em pleno Inverno.
E agora às 10,30 h já nos 23,4º ...
Quo vadis oh calor,  por terras do Noroeste ?


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2009 às 11:38)

Céu limpo e sem vento

Está abafado! 

Temp: *22,8ºC*
Hum: *27%*


----------



## DMartins (17 Mar 2009 às 12:47)

Bom dia.

A mínima não desceu além dos *15.4º*

Situação actual:
Vento fraco, céu limpo e *25.8º*

É aproveitar as piscinas...


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2009 às 13:08)

A temperatura esta a descer devido ao vento que rodou para *W* _(oeste)_.

Temp actual: *22,2ºC*
Hum: *31%*

Máxima ate ao momento: 23,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2009 às 17:48)

A máxima registei-a às _17h30_ 

Com *23,5ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco (como o resto do dia)

Temp: *23,2ºC *
Hum: *31%*


----------



## DMartins (17 Mar 2009 às 18:09)

Boas.

Máxima de *28.3º*

Actual: *25.1º* e céu limpo, com vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (17 Mar 2009 às 23:41)

Ora viva, acabadinho de chegar de Lisboa, registo 18,5º. Durante a viagem, temperaturas bastante uniformes, esta vaga de calor é geral, sem dúvida


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2009 às 00:11)

Boa Noite
Ao décimo primeiro dia sem chuva, o dia foi marcado mais uma vez pelo calor, o vento soprou fraco a moderado.
Tmax. 24.8ºC
Tmin. 11.5ºC
Tactual: 12.9ºC
Pressão: 1020.2hPa


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2009 às 01:01)

_Extremos do dia 17.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *23,5ºC*
Temp. Minima: *15,6ºC* _(às 23h59)_

Precipitação: *0,0mm* (10 dias assim) 

_________________________________________________________________

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,2ºC* (tem vindo a subir)


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2009 às 01:29)

Até agora as médias de _Março_ são:

Média das Máximas: 17,9ºC
Média das Minimas: 9,7ºC

Media: *13,8ºC* 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temp Actual: *15,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Até amanha, malta!


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Mar 2009 às 02:27)

Sem surpresas , mais um dia de Verão por terras do Litoral Norte da Ibéria,
em pleno Março:
Basta ver que a Corunha, na extremo noroeste galego,
 toda metida em cunha,
nos Oestes Atlânticos, teve hoje a máxima mais elevada da Europa (28º)...
Por cá, o leste afrouxou e desde cedo surgiu a brisa marítima.
A máxima , ainda assim, foi bem alta se atendermos à época do ano (24.8º).
E agora ,com mais leste implantado,ainda uns mais que tépidos 16.3º.
Quantas noites de Julho e Agosto , quereriam mostrar-se assim?


----------



## DMartins (18 Mar 2009 às 08:29)

Bom dia.
Mínima de *14.4º*
Actual (8:30) *16.4º*
Actual (9.30) *18.2*
Actual (10:25) *19.8º*


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2009 às 10:20)

E as minimas vão descendo (ainda bem) 

Temp. Minima: *13,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *19,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Mar 2009 às 10:22)

Bons dias. Registei 15º às 8.00 horas no Aviz, agora sigo com 20,5º em Rio Tinto.


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2009 às 11:50)

Hoje, finalmente, está um dia agradável! 

Temp. Actual: *20,4ºC*

Com céu limpo e vento fraco.

A temperatura já começa com as suas oscilações.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

Por aqui , com tanto Verão que tem acontecido 
descubra você as diferenças nestas duas fotos com um intervalo entre elas de apenas 5 dias e 5 noites






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Pois é : "anda tudo a abrir".
O verde das árvores regressa este ano um pouco mais cedo...
Mais um dia de céu limpo e 22,6º  já cá cantam.
E como o leste hoje está mais imperial, é muito natural que a temperatura continue a subir tarde fora...


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2009 às 12:39)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui , com tanto Verão que tem acontecido
> descubra você as diferenças nestas duas fotos com um intervalo entre elas de apenas 5 dias e 5 noites



Excelente apanhado nimboestrato!


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2009 às 13:18)

nimboestrato disse:


> Por aqui , com tanto Verão que tem acontecido
> descubra você as diferenças nestas duas fotos com um intervalo entre elas de apenas 5 dias e 5 noites



Pormenor espectacular


----------



## Acardoso (18 Mar 2009 às 13:32)

Parabéns...belo apanhado!!como a natureza se altera...

nesta altura sigo com céu limpo e 25.0º

pressao:1016.8hpa
humid:22%
vendo fraco de SE


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2009 às 13:47)

Fantástico apanhado nimboestrato
Por aqui mais um dia cheio de sol e calor.

Temp. actual 21.9ºC.
Tmax. registada até ao momento: 23.4ºC
Tmin. 9.6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mar 2009 às 17:59)

Vince disse:


> Pormenor espectacular




Belo apanhado nimboestrato


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mar 2009 às 18:35)

Por Vila Nova de Cerveira, céu limpo, vento fraco, 19.6ºC...


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2009 às 19:44)

A máxima de hoje foi de *20,7ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *15,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Mar 2009 às 22:19)

Noite agradável, com 16º aqui no Aviz, quase sem vento.


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Mar 2009 às 22:24)

Arrefeceu bem em V. N. de Cerveira: 11.8ºC...
De resto, o costume: Céu limpo, vento fraco...
Amanhã é Viana...


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2009 às 22:50)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia foi quente, o vento fraco.
Tmax. 25.1ºC
Tmin. 9.6ºC

T.actual 11.9ºC
Pressão: 1016.8hPa
HR:63%


----------



## DMartins (18 Mar 2009 às 22:54)

Boas.
Máxima de *26.9º*
Actual *15.4º*


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2009 às 23:07)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *12,0ºC*

A minima até agora é de _11,9ºC_


----------



## João Soares (18 Mar 2009 às 23:59)

_Extremos dia 18.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *20,7ºC*
Temp. Minima: *11,9ºC*

Precipitação: (não sei, choveu tanto que nem registei) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vento fraco e céu limpo

*Temp: *13,1ºC (tem subido)


----------



## jpmartins (19 Mar 2009 às 00:10)

Sigo com,
Temp. actual 10.5ºC
Pressão: 1016.4hPa
HR: 68%


----------



## João Soares (19 Mar 2009 às 01:13)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *13,1ºC*

Até amanhã, Meteoloucos!


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia a todos! Magnífica manhã, com 14º, céu limpo, sem vento, mar calmo.

  P.S. Ainda continuamos no Inverno, caso se tenham esquecido


----------



## DMartins (19 Mar 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia.

Como diz o amigo "Veterano", 9:30 da manhã, e já não se aguenta ao sol... Magníficos dias estes de Agosto... perdão, Março! 

Mínima de *10º*
Actual *16.4º*


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mar 2009 às 17:09)

Por Viana, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado, e temperatura de cerca de 20ºC...


----------



## DMartins (19 Mar 2009 às 18:48)

Boas.
Dia mais "fresco" que o "costume". 
Além das *"*, a frase aplicada ao mês de Março, só por si é engraçadita.

Máxima de *26.1º*
Actual de *17.9º*


----------



## João Soares (19 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

_Extremos do dia 19.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *21,8ºC*
Temp. Minima: *11,0ºC*

Precipitação: (vocês já sabem quanto foi)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *15,3ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (19 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

Boas,

por aqui mais uma dia como os anteriores...

máxima *24.8ºC*

mínima *4.9ºC*

actual *12.5ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Por Viana do Castelo, 13.6ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Até amanhã...


----------



## João Soares (19 Mar 2009 às 23:13)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *11,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Mar 2009 às 23:18)

Pelo Aviz mais uma noite calma, sem vento, com 12,6º, prenúncio de um bom fim-de-semana


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2009 às 00:11)

Boa noite
Por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo.
Tmax. 24.3ºC
Tmin. 7.2ºC

T.actual: 11.1ºC
Pressão: 1018.2hPa
HR: 75%


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2009 às 01:11)

Continuação do tempo limpinho e vento fraquito 

Temp: *11,5ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2009 às 01:36)

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo.
Enésimo dia de céu limpo e máxima (22,9º)
mais uma , mais uma vez  , anormalmente alta .
O que nos vale é que vai mudar a Estação.
A Primavera trará ,concerteza dias mais frescos...


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia! Continuação do tempo agradável, com 13,2º para já, um bom fim de semana se vai seguir, com a entrada da Primavera


----------



## DMartins (20 Mar 2009 às 09:19)

Bom dia.

Mínima mais fresca: *9.4º*

Actual: *13.8º*

Céu limpo, sem vento.


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2009 às 11:21)

Nova corrida , nova viagem.
Novo ciclo , nova roupagem.
O Inverno do contentamento para alguns,
da desilusão para outros,
termina hoje (ainda não tinha terminado?!!!)







Agora que todos os soutos,
vestem outras cores
venha o verde, mas venha também a água.
Sem ela, muitas dores são contadas,
muitas viagens terminadas.








E como no tempo não há paragens,
venha de lá novo ciclo, nova Era.

Olá Primavera...

Mais um dia de céu limpo com uma mínima mais fresca 
comparativamente com os últimos dia ( 8,4º)
Mas já cá cantam 18,6º e mais uma máxima
ao que tudo indica bem acima dos 20º ...
Bom dia Primavera...


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2009 às 12:16)

Da outra margem do Douro, também se registou uma minima mais baixa que as anteriores, tendo registado *8,9ºC* de minima.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Oeste

Temp: *16,7ºC*

A nossa Primavera começa um pouco fresca


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2009 às 13:18)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Continuação de uns belos passeios, e papos po ar 

Mas um bocado agasalhado pois ainda se regista *17,3ºC*


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 15:19)

Boa tarde, em Rio Tinto hoje parece não se chegar aos 20º, estão apenas 19,2º, paira uma ligeira neblina no ar...


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2009 às 15:30)

Veterano disse:


> Boa tarde, em Rio Tinto hoje parece não se chegar aos 20º, estão apenas 19,2º, *paira uma ligeira neblina no ar*...




Também noto essa ligeira neblina

A máxima não subiu além dos *17,9ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de *W*

Temp: *16,4ºC*


----------



## DMartins (20 Mar 2009 às 16:19)

Por aqui também se notou uma descida.

Máxima de *21.7º*

Actual: *21.1º*


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2009 às 16:24)

Por aqui céu limpinho, o vento sopra fraco a moderado.
Só à noite colocarei os valores da temperatura.


----------



## Acardoso (20 Mar 2009 às 16:51)

boa tarde pessoal...

temp. max:21.3º
temp. min:6.5º
temp. act:19.9º

nesta altura o céu encontra-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco...


----------



## DMartins (20 Mar 2009 às 17:00)

São 17h e já descemos abaixo dos 20º...
Neste momento com *19.7º*, vento fraco a moderado, céu limpo e uma certa névoa no ar.


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2009 às 17:15)

DMartins disse:


> São 17h _e já descemos abaixo dos 20º_...




Abaixo dos 20, dos 19 dos 18, dos 17 e mesmo dos 16 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *15,4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 17:16)

João Soares disse:


> Abaixo dos 20, dos 19 e até mesmo dos 18
> 
> Céu limpo e vento fraco
> 
> Temp: *15,4ºC*



  Terminou a brisa de leste...


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2009 às 17:27)

Dia mais fresco hoje ...

temperatura máxima 20.2 cº

Temperatura mínima: 9.6 cº

Temperatura actual 16.8 cº

Vento actual 12 km/h wsw

Pressão : 1019

A humidade está mais alta do que nos últimos dias: 70% e a subir! Contra os 30/35 % registados por esta hora nos dias anteriores.

Estou a ver nevoeiro denso a vir do mar e já cobre a zona da Petrogal!



*Registo do aeroporto ás 17: 00: *

13 °C 
Muito nublado 
Humidade: 100% 
Ponto orvalho: 13 °C  
Vento: 13 km/h / 3.6 m/s from the NOROESTE   
Pressão: 1019 hPa (Estável)  
Visibilidade: 1.2 Quilómetros  
UV: 0 out of 16 
Nuvens: Pouco nublado 30 m 
Muito nublado 91 m 
(Acima do nivel no solo) 
Altitude: 73 m 

já com 13 graus...frescote! e com 100 % humidade ( provavelmente devido ao nevoeiro que referi)


fonte: http://www.wunderground.com/global/stations/08545.html?theprefset=PWSOBS&theprefvalue=0


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Mar 2009 às 17:39)

Muito mais fresco hoje...
A esta hora, sigo com 14.9ºC no Castêlo da Maia...


----------



## Veterano (20 Mar 2009 às 17:42)

Snifa disse:


> A humidade está mais alta do que nos últimos dias: 70% e a subir! Contra os 30/35 % registados por esta hora nos dias anteriores.
> 
> Estou a ver nevoeiro denso a vir do mar e já cobre a zona da Petrogal!
> 
> ...



  Aqui em Rio Tinto ainda não se vislumbra o nevoeiro, mas a ligeira brisa de sudoeste não engana: como no filme de John Carpenter, ele vem aí...


----------



## Skizzo (20 Mar 2009 às 18:26)

Max: 21,7ºC

Actual: 17,6ºC


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2009 às 18:41)

Está a formar-se nevoeiro e vento fraco

Temp: *14,1ºC*
Hum: *77%*


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2009 às 18:56)

Temp: *13,5ºC*
Hum: *79%*


----------



## DMartins (20 Mar 2009 às 20:02)

De facto, bastante mais frio hoje.

20h: *12.8º*


----------



## João Soares (20 Mar 2009 às 20:46)

E, já vão *11,2ºC* com *77%*

O nevoeiro é pouco denso e o vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2009 às 23:36)

O João relata os seguintes Extremos:

Temp. Máxima: *17,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,9ºC*

Actualmente, por Canidelo, 10,9ºC de temperatura e 89% de humidade!


----------



## Veterano (21 Mar 2009 às 10:13)

Bom dia a todos. Registo 14º, num céu encoberto pelo típico nevoeiro alto/nuvens baixas do Porto.  Quando levanta, normalmente fica um dia de praia do caraças


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2009 às 10:54)

Obrigado, *Gil* por me teres colocado os extremos 


Ainda persiste o Nevoeiro.

Temp. Minima: *9,6ºC*


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mar 2009 às 11:09)

bom dia! este deve ser o meu ultimo post fora do meu local de origem...
no castelo da maia, apos uma minima de 11,1°C, eis que sigo com 15,9°C, estando uma neblina no ar, mas em fase de dissipaçao.


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2009 às 11:58)

Nevoeiro pouco denso.

Temp: *16,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2009 às 13:22)

Hoje, está a ser dificil ver o sol.

Céu totalmente enconberto por nuvens média e baixas (que provocam uma neblina).

Temp: *16,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2009 às 14:57)

Céu nublado por nuvens médias

Temp: *15,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2009 às 16:44)

A Máxima de hoje ainda foi mais fria que ontem.. tendo registado *17,4ºC*.

Alguma neblusidade e vento fraco de Norte.

Temp: *15,5ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2009 às 19:05)

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco de N

Temp: *12,4ºC*


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2009 às 21:25)

E a temperatura tem descido bem 

Temp. Actual: *9,9ºC*

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

_Extremos do dia 21.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *17.4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *9,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

Nevoeiro 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado.

Ovento rodou para SE o que fez elevar a temperatura dos _9,9ºC_ para os *13,2ºC* atuais


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 00:28)

Céu limpo e vento de *Este*

A temperatura já subiu até aos *14,5ºC* actuais


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 01:47)

Vem vento de Este e a temperatura sobe.. O Vento sopra moderadamente

Actuais *15,7ºC*


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2009 às 02:12)

João Soares disse:


> Temp. Actual: *9,9ºC*






João Soares disse:


> Vem vento de Este e a temperatura sobe.. O Vento sopra moderadamente
> 
> Actuais *15,7ºC*




Essas variações da temperatura com o vento leste na zona do grande porto  são realmente interessantes .


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mar 2009 às 02:50)

Pois é...
Já cá cantam 17,6º...
e vento...muito vento de Leste pois então...( o metar Lppr de P.Rubras das 2.30 registou rajada 
já bem perto dos 40 km/h.)
E claro, volta tudo a céu limpo e a visibilidade de perder de vista...
Depois de algum cinzento, que nem sequer constituiu ameaça ,
volta tudo à estaca zero, digo eu...

Mas esta dança de temperaturas aqui,
quando a leste vira , pois que desde pequenino que me fascina...


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2009 às 02:53)

Por aqui a temperatura também não pára de aumentar, depois de uns 7.8º à 1:49, sigo de momento com 13.9ºC.
Só neste tempo da mensagem subiu 0.2ºC.


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2009 às 03:02)

14.4ºC  sempre a subir.
Raj. max ainda fraquinha 29.5km/h.
HR: 19%


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2009 às 09:33)

Bom dia! 

noite de vento esta, sempre de E ou SE!

rajada máxima até ao momento 51.5 km/h  à 01: 54 h

durante a noite houve alguns máximos 5 em 5 minutos de 40/48 km h

Actual 28 km/h ESE ,máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 22km/h de E.

Mas o mais fantástico foi a subida da temperatura dos 12 graus da meia noite para os 16.8 graus da 1: 30 da manhã....

Temperatura actual 15.5 cº

A humidade caiu dos 80 % das 23:30 para os 27 % da 01:15 da manhã

Humidade actual : 15 % 


O que uma mudança brusca de vento/circulação faz.....

A evolução do vento na minha estação nas últimas horas ( velocidades máximas km/h em 5 minutos):


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 11:25)

A minima foi de *13,3ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento moderado de Este.

Temp. Actual: *17,7ºC*
Humidade: *<25%*

Aqui está o que faz um ventinho de Leste


----------



## vinc7e (22 Mar 2009 às 12:05)

Bons dias,

por aqui mínima de *8.5ºC*

neste momento *20.8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (22 Mar 2009 às 12:16)

O vento leste já amainou e deixou uma temperatura de 20,5º aqui no Aviz. Prevê-se uma tarde bem quente...


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

Bom dia

Sigo com céu limpo, corre uma ligeira brisa de SE.
Temp.actual: 21.7ºC
HR: 25%
Pressão: 1020.5hPa

T.min 7.8ºC - 1:49 ( a partir desta hora foi só subir) 
HRmin: 14% - 6:52


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 13:32)

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
Nota-se alguma poeira a Sul.

Temp. Actual: *20,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 17:42)

O que um ventinho de Leste nos faz :assobio:

Céu limpo com alguma poeirada.
O meu pulviometro manual, já regista 1mm de pó 
Vento fraco.

Temperatura máxima observada: *21,1ºC*

Temperatura actual: *18,5ºC*

Com o vento a (que já está) rodar para Norte, as temperaturas vão descer, o que deve fazer minimas consecutivamente


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2009 às 18:03)

A temperatura continua a descer 17,6ºC

Aqui estão a situação no Norte de Portugal, com humidades baixinhas:


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2009 às 18:22)

João Soares disse:


> A temperatura continua a descer 17,6ºC
> 
> Aqui estão a situação no Norte de Portugal, com humidades baixinhas:



A humidade está defcto muito baixa


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Mar 2009 às 18:44)

E com tanto levante adivinhem onde foi registada
a máxima em toda a Ibéria ( e também em toda a Europa
dos Montes Hermínios aos Urales)






[/URL][/IMG]


Pois é : - mais uma vez neste Março ,
P.Rubras  (Porto)  capital europeia do calor : 24,2º


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2009 às 19:44)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois é...
> Já cá cantam 17,6º...
> e vento...muito vento de Leste pois então...( o metar Lppr de P.Rubras das 2.30 registou rajada
> já bem perto dos 40 km/h.)
> ...



Até custa a acreditar.
A capital acordou fresca e com nevoeiro, e a Invicta com sol, tempo quente e seco.
O que o vento de leste faz.


----------



## Veterano (22 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

No Aviz tudo calmo, com 18º, depois de uma tarde de Verão autêntico


----------



## Veterano (22 Mar 2009 às 20:05)

nimboestrato disse:


> E com tanto levante adivinhem onde foi registada
> a máxima em toda a Ibéria ( e também em toda a Europa
> dos Montes Hermínios aos Urales)
> 
> ...



  Já há uns bons 35 anos que me lembro que é assim: com vento leste ninguém segura o Porto


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

Boa tarde
Por aqui a max. chegou aos 22.8ºC.
Temp. actual: 15.4ºC
Pressão: 1021.9hPa
HR: 47%


----------



## Skizzo (22 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Veterano disse:


> Já há uns bons 35 anos que me lembro que é assim: com vento leste ninguém segura o Porto



alguma vez o Porto (P. Rubras) já conseguiu ser a cidade mais quente? A mim parece-me quando o calor afecta o Norte atinge Viana porque está mais a Norte. Quando o calor está no Centro, afecta mais Coimbra. Embora fique entre as duas regiões e consiga estar entre as mais quentes, parece-me que fica sempre a perder.


----------



## DMartins (22 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

Por Guimarães, céu limpo, vento fraco e *17.2º*.
Depois de uma noite de vento moderado a forte.

EDIT, 22:55-

foi só aqui que desceu aos *14.6º*, e voltou a subir aos *17.3º* ??


----------



## JoãoDias (22 Mar 2009 às 23:56)

É verdade, nestas alturas de "calor fora de época" com vento de Leste não é incomum o Porto ou outro local do Noroeste o mais quente do país, ou pelo menos ter temperaturas até bem mais elevadas que as normalmente registadas no Verão

22 de Março de 2002 e 29 de Outubro de 2006 são bons exemplos disso, com máximas a rondar os 30º numa época do ano muito pouco propícia a tais temperaturas, e bem acima da média das máximas no Verão (por volta dos 25ºC salvo erro).


----------



## jpmartins (22 Mar 2009 às 23:59)

O dia por aqui foi de sol, o vento soprou fraco de SE.
Tmax. 22.8ºC
Tmin.7.8ºC

Temp. actual: 7.8ºC
HR: 65%
Pressão: 1022.0hPa


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

_Extremos do dia 22.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *21,1ºC*
Temp. Minima: *12,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: 13,1ºC (começou a subir depois de ter registado a minima)


----------



## JoãoDias (23 Mar 2009 às 00:06)

Confirmo. Por aqui tinha 8.5ºC há pouco mais de 1 hora mas neste momento já sigo com 11.3ºC.


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2009 às 00:38)

E mais uma vez em que o vento sopra de Leste e a temperatura já começa a disparar 

Temp. Actual: *14,9ºC*

Vento fraco a moderado de _*E*ste_


----------



## Skizzo (23 Mar 2009 às 02:03)

Que estranho fenómeno é este que ocorre a partir da 1h00 da madrugada? Já ontem foi exactamente a mesma coisa à mesma hora.

À meia noite P.Rubras marcava 11,7ºC, à 1h00 subiu para os 15ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mar 2009 às 02:09)

E hoje o vento leste que volta a disparar as temperaturas  14,7º,
(subida de 2,5º na última hora)
não cheira a esteva.
É mesmo a terra queimada o cheiro que entra pela minha varanda .
Que coisa estranha.
Ainda há pouco mais de um mês,  tanta terra inundada ou nevada...
e hoje tantos incêndios ...
Para além desta inusitada baixa humidade associada a este vento
seco levantino, imagine-se os ultimos 30 dias de  escassas precipitações 
e talvez haja alguma explicação.
Ainda assim que estranho é sentir este olfacto
que às vezes uma noite quente de Agosto traz...
Que diabo!  Estamos só em Março.......


----------



## Skizzo (23 Mar 2009 às 02:11)

O facto de estar tanto calor em Março diz-me que vai ser um Verão péssimo. Já o ano passado houve bastante calor em Fevereiro e o Verão foi uma desilusão


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 09:02)

Bom dia a todos. Com o vento leste de novo a fazer-se sentir, registo já 15,5º. Mais um dia quente na forja


----------



## DMartins (23 Mar 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia a todos.

É verdade amigo "Veterano".
Por aqui, já com * 16.4º *, e o "famoso" vento que vai disparando a temperatura.
Céu limpo, e mais um dia de Verão a caminho.


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2009 às 09:51)

Skizzo disse:


> O facto de estar tanto calor em Março diz-me que vai ser um Verão péssimo. Já o ano passado houve bastante calor em Fevereiro e o Verão foi uma desilusão



Espero que não Skizzo, espero que não... Não existem provas de que tal se verifica (relação causa efeito inexistente) pelo que o teu feeling pode não acontecer!  
Agora tens toda a razão ao dizeres que o Verão desiludiu, se aqui mais abaixo foi o que foi... sempre que visitava uma praia mais para Norte então era a desilusão total. Logo aí no Porto deve ter sido um Verão "insonso"!

Sem dúvida interessante estas noites da invicta... O vento de leste realmente provoca um efeito térmico curioso. Pena os incêndios


----------



## DMartins (23 Mar 2009 às 12:02)

Mau, muito mau.
Com estas condições de temperatura alta e humidade baixa, ajuda a que isto aconteça.
Desde esta noite que as sirenes dos bombeiros já tocaram 3 vezes. 
Esta última é aqui perto:


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

Noite um pouco ventoso e de temperaturas minimas altas.
A minima desta noite foi de *13,0ºC*

Actualmente, o vento ainda se faz sentir
Temp. Actual: *21,0ºC* 

A diferença entre Este e Oeste:

Este:





Oeste:


----------



## jpmartins (23 Mar 2009 às 13:53)

Neste momento céu muito nebulado, com vento fraco.
Temp. actual 21.6ºC


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 14:40)

Que diferença afinal para o dia de ontem! O céu completamente encoberto por nuvens altas e aqui em Rio Tinto mesmo assim estão 22º. Ou seja, relativamente quente, quando chegar o ar frio marítimo isto vai aquecer!


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Mar 2009 às 16:56)

Céu completamente encoberto e bem cinzento.
Ainda uns "abafados" 22,1º .
Dia que enganará aqueles saberes empíricos
que dirão "ui, ui, que isto está a puxar trovoada".
Pois é . O céu está mesmo carregado , mas 
só de cirroestratos densos , nada mais...
O leste parou. Regressará mais logo...


----------



## Veterano (23 Mar 2009 às 17:51)

Continua uma tarde deprimente, ainda mais sendo 2ª feira, com o céu encoberto por nuvens "secas", quase sem vento, nunca mais chega o fim de semana da animação


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2009 às 17:58)

Tempo chato....nem chove nem deixa chover....

A esta hora:

Abafado...21.4 cº 

Vento Leste 4 km/h

humidade 23 %

Pressão: 1017 hpa

Precipitação: 0.1 mm de faulhas no pluviómetro trazidas pelo fumo dos incêndios de ontem....

Tempo estranho....


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2009 às 19:10)

Céu nublado e vento fraco.

Temp: 18,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2009 às 22:00)

Céu limpo limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,5ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (23 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite
Por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nebulado, com vento fraco.
Temp. actual 11.9ºC
Pressão: 1015.6hPa
HR: 70%

Tmax. 22.3ºC
Tmin. 7.8ºC


----------



## João Soares (24 Mar 2009 às 00:10)

_Extremos do dia 23.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *24,9ºC* (radiação difusa)
Temp. Minima: *13,0ºC*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento estagnado

Temp: *16,1ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mar 2009 às 00:59)

...E como vai sendo hábito neste atípico Março,
P.Rubras (Porto) às 00 horas UTC de hoje,
de novo com vento leste,
de novo, capital europeia do "calor"






[/URL][/IMG]

16,8º e bate leve, levemente,
este Leste agora sempre presente
mas  que aqui na região,chama por nós.


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mar 2009 às 05:31)

E às 5,30 da matina, ainda  16.7º no termómetro seco.
No termómetro molhado -2,0 º.
Quer isto dizer que, a esta hora da madrugada apenas 28% de humidade relativa!!!!!!!!!
Aqui, a 3 Km do vasto oceano a oeste.
Pois ...mas que é que isso interessa?
se o leste não desarma.


----------



## João Soares (24 Mar 2009 às 08:06)

Pois, este Leste, este Leste.
Mais uma minima alta de *14,7ºC*

O Vento esse sopra moderadamente (arrisco rajadas de 35km/h).

Céu limpo e *16,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2009 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Aqui pelo Porto (Aviz) seguimos com 17,2º, a praia de Matosinhos, em frente do Edifício Transparente, está belíssima, o vento leste alisa a água, com pouca ondulação o mar parece um lago


----------



## DMartins (24 Mar 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia.
Depois de uma mínima de *15.3º*, seguimos com *18.2º*.
Mais um lindo dia de Verão, com céu limpo, e o nosso vento Leste amigo...


*EDIT: 10:40 -»* *20º*


----------



## João Soares (24 Mar 2009 às 11:21)

Continua o vento moderado de Este.

Temp: *20,9ºC*
Hum: *28%*

Céu limpo.

Maldito vento, quando é que desapareces de vez


----------



## João Soares (24 Mar 2009 às 16:31)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de E

Temp: *24,6ºC*


----------



## João Soares (24 Mar 2009 às 17:25)

A máxima observada, hoje, foi de *24,8ºC* 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp actual: *23,6ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (24 Mar 2009 às 18:21)

Depois de uma mínima elevada ( 13,4º) mais uma máxima 
de ananases 25,6º,sem brisa de noroeste, sempre  com leste
que foi enfraquecendo ao longo do dia.
Resultado: um dia ( tarde) de praia  fantástico a fazer inveja a quase todos 
de Julho e Agosto.
E já agora uma curiosidade:
Neste Março é já o 11º dia com máximas acima dos 20º e já o 4º dia 
acima dos 25º.
Se dermos uma espreitadela ao Março de 2008 houve apenas 1 dia 
acima dos 20º
Em Março de 2007, março bem quente por sinal, teve 7 dias mas nenhum acima dos 25º.
Em Março de 2006 apenas 1 dia curiosamente com 26,0
Em Março de 2005 apenas 3 dias 
e por aí fora, etc , etc...
Não sei quantos anos será preciso recuar  para encontrarmos um Março 
tão quente. 
Lembro-me do de 1997,que foi igualmente muito quente 
aqui no litoral norte, mas como não disponho por ora de elementos
não quero para já adiantar.
À guiza de conclusão:
Amanhã será o 12º dia bem acima dos 20º
E amanhã não será provavelmente  a véspera disto terminar...
Ainda uns impressionantes 23,3º e atmosfera completamente parada.
Verão no fim do Inverno?
sim...sim...aqui tem sido...


----------



## Skizzo (24 Mar 2009 às 20:39)

Dia de Verão, mas sem a pujança desses meses. Quem tirou férias este mês escolheu bem, se bem que para mim teria de ir para as praias do sul e lá o mar ainda está frio e as temperaturas bastante baixas para tostar ao sol


----------



## Veterano (24 Mar 2009 às 22:40)

Ambiente agradável a esta hora da noite, a fazer inveja às noites frias que no Verão iremos suportar, ou pelo vento norte, ou pelo nevoeiro.

  Por um lado, prefiro que o vento leste se esgote no mês de Março e não nos visite mais para a frente, para não acontecer como em Junho de 1981, por exemplo. Quem tiver curiosidade e acesso, verifique as temperaturas no Porto de 1 a 23 de Junho do ano de 1981 e perceberá o que eu quero dizer!


----------



## João Soares (24 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (25 Mar 2009 às 00:10)

_Extremos do dia 24.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *24,8ºC*
Temp. Minima: *14,7ºC* 

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16,4ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (25 Mar 2009 às 00:47)

Veterano disse:


> Ambiente agradável a esta hora da noite, a fazer inveja às noites frias que no Verão iremos suportar, ou pelo vento norte, ou pelo nevoeiro.
> 
> Por um lado, prefiro que o vento leste se esgote no mês de Março e não nos visite mais para a frente, para não acontecer como em Junho de 1981, por exemplo. Quem tiver curiosidade e acesso, verifique as temperaturas no Porto de 1 a 23 de Junho do ano de 1981 e perceberá o que eu quero dizer!



Espero bem que nos visite muitas vezes, principalmente no Verão. Já tou farto de Verões frescos e cheios de nortadas. Adoro Verões quentes.

Já agora, onde arranjas temperaturas antigas (pre 2002)?


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2009 às 08:02)

Skizzo disse:


> Espero bem que nos visite muitas vezes, principalmente no Verão. Já tou farto de Verões frescos e cheios de nortadas. Adoro Verões quentes.
> 
> Já agora, onde arranjas temperaturas antigas (pre 2002)?





Podes ver os dados de 1981 aqui: 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/06-1981/85450.htm


 E desde 1973 até 2009: 


http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/1978/85450.htm


É só seleccionar o ano e o mês


neste momento: 15 cº

Vento E  31 km/h 

humidade 30 %


mais um dia quente.....


----------



## DMartins (25 Mar 2009 às 08:33)

Bom dia.

8:30h, "RS" à sombra e *15.1º* a subir...
Mais um dia de calor se aproxima.


----------



## João Soares (25 Mar 2009 às 11:28)

Hoje, a minima já foi mais baixa que ontem, tenho registado *13,5ºC*
Durante a noite, novamente vento moderado a forte

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *20,8ºC*
Hum: *33%*


----------



## DMartins (25 Mar 2009 às 17:59)

Boas.
Máxima mais baixa que a dos últimos dias: *24.9º*

Actual: *20.8º*


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2009 às 18:57)

Boa tarde
Por aqui anda algum fogo perto, já que o horizonte Este está cheio de fumo, de resto céu limpo.
Temp. actual: 17.3ºC
Pressão: 1014.0hPa
HR: 47%

Tmax. 25.2ºC
Tmin. 13.4ºC


----------



## João Soares (25 Mar 2009 às 19:10)

A temperatura máxima observada foi de *22,2ºC* (às _12h33_)
Depois teve uma queda até aos _19ºC_

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *16.4ºC* (temperatura bem mais fresca que nos outros dias)

Aleluia, que a _Lestada_ acabou


----------



## João Soares (25 Mar 2009 às 20:00)

João Soares disse:


> Temp: *16.4ºC* (temperatura bem mais fresca que nos outros dias)
> 
> Aleluia, que a _Lestada_ acabou




Continua a queda.
Já conto com *14,3ºC*
A humidade aumenta.
O vento é fraco


----------



## DMartins (25 Mar 2009 às 20:50)

Por aqui, estagnou nos *17.3º*


----------



## João Soares (25 Mar 2009 às 21:49)

O vento está fraco.O Céu limpo
Continua a descer.
Temp: 12,9ºC
Novas minimas consecutivamente.


----------



## Veterano (25 Mar 2009 às 23:30)

Boa noite! Acabado de chegar de Lisboa, registo aqui no Aviz 15,5º. Em Lisboa, junto ao rio, no carro chegou aos 28º. E ainda não há sinais de mudança


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 23:32)

Veterano disse:


> Em Lisboa, junto ao rio, no carro chegou aos 28º. E ainda não há sinais de mudança



Já agora, foi na marginal de Alcântara/Cais do Sodré ou já no Vale do Tejo, na zona do Parque das Nações ?

Por Moscavide, a minha estação registou um valor máximo de *26,8 ºC*.


----------



## Veterano (25 Mar 2009 às 23:41)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Já agora, foi na marginal de Alcântara/Cais do Sodré ou já no Vale do Tejo, na zona do Parque das Nações ?
> 
> Por Moscavide, a minha estação registou um valor máximo de *26,8 ºC*.



  Foi na zona da Torre de Belém/Mosteiro dos Jerónimos, por volta das 14 horas. Como referi, registo do carro era de 28,5º, retirei 0,5º para correcção.

  Mais tarde, por volta das 16.30h passei em Óbidos, no empreendimento do Bom Sucesso, mais junto do oceano, forte nortada, apenas 21º.


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2009 às 23:59)

Boa noite
Sigo com:
Tactual  11.3ºC
Pressão: 1015.4hPa 
HR:70%


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2009 às 00:04)

_Extremos do dia 25.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *22,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *12,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *12,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 08:58)

Bom dia, dorminhocos Sigo com 13,5º tanto no Porto (Aviz) como agora em Rio Tinto. O mar em Matosinhos continua um lago.


----------



## DMartins (26 Mar 2009 às 09:51)

Bom dia amigo "Veterano".
Hoje acordado mais tarde um pouco. 
Somos sempre os primeiros a "entrar em cena"... 

Mínima: *10.4º*
Actual: *17.2º*
-Céu limpo
-Vento fraco/nulo


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2009 às 10:38)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *20,5ºC*

Mais uma minima fesca em relação aos anteriores dias 
Minima: *11,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2009 às 12:34)

A máxima até agora observada foi de *20,9ºC*

Pois, já começa a queda da temperatura e com isso aumenta a humidade.

Temp: *19,4ºC*
Hum: *41%*


----------



## Veterano (26 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Boas tardes. Fim de tarde agradável, com 17,5º, algum vento norte, pouca nebolusidade, continua a parecer um típico dia de verão portuense, apenas pouco quente.


----------



## João Soares (26 Mar 2009 às 19:51)

A máxima de hoje foi mesmo de *20,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp Actual: *13,2ºC*
Hum: *70%*


----------



## DMartins (26 Mar 2009 às 20:50)

Em Guimarães:

Máx: *25.6º*
Actual: *17.0º*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Mar 2009 às 21:08)

Boa noite!

Durante uns dias vou estar por Braga e não nos Açores. Hoje aqui na capital do Minho, o céu apresentou-se limpo, e o dia foi bem quente.


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2009 às 00:14)

_Extremos do dia 26.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *20,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *10,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *10,4ºC*
Hum: *>80%*


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2009 às 01:51)

O frio voltou, mais cedinho 

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *9,8ºC*


----------



## DMartins (27 Mar 2009 às 08:05)

Bom dia.
Mínima: 8.9º
Actual: 10.4º


----------



## Veterano (27 Mar 2009 às 08:50)

Bom dia. O ambiente refrescou, registo 12,2º em Rio Tinto, sem vento, céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2009 às 10:24)

Bom dia
O sol neste momento já brilha, pondo fim ao nevoeiro matinal.
Por volta das 9h estavam uns refrescantes(tendo em conta os últimos dias) 9.6ºC.


----------



## nimboestrato (27 Mar 2009 às 10:38)

Bons dias.
Mínima finalmente a condizer com Março  , 6,4º
mas já vamos com 16.7º...
Neblina, vento fraco.céu com cirros.
Foi-se embora o leste matinal de outros dias.
Anunciado está  o vento norte fresco e moderado.
Chuva? continua adiada para as calendas...


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2009 às 11:02)

A minima foi a mais fresca desde o dia 15.Março.(_8,3ºC_)
Temperatura minima: *8,6ºC*

Alguma neblina e vento fraco

Temperatura Actual: *15,9ºC*


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2009 às 16:05)

A Temperatura máxima observada foi de *18,2ºC*

Vento fraco.
Céu com uma única nuvem 






Temp Actual: *17,1ºC*


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2009 às 17:22)

Eis, que ela chegou
A esperada Nortada.
Temperatura actual: *15,6ºC* 

SW:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Mar 2009 às 18:56)

Boa tarde!

Hoje aqui por Braga, o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, mas ligeiramente mais fresco que o de ontem.
Aqui em Braga não tenho um termometro


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

Vento fraco de Norte.

Temp: Actual: *13,1ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2009 às 19:08)

Boa tarde,

Neste momento o céu paresnta alguma nebulosidade alta, o vento sopra fraco a moderado.
Temp. actual: 13.5ºC
Pressão: 1009.5hPa
HR: 79%
Vento de NW

Tmax. 20.5ºC
Tmin ainda é mto cedo para a colocar


----------



## DMartins (27 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

Boas.
Algumas nuvens altas ao longe.
Temp. Actual: *16.9º*


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Boa noite
Por aqui o vento já se começa a sentir.
Raj. Max. 36km/h
Temp. actual 12.3ºC
Pressão: 1009.4hPa


----------



## DMartins (27 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

Hoje já vamos descer bastante.
Já vamos com 11.9º a esta hora...


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

Até agora 49.3km/h nada mau
Temp. actual 12.2ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

_Extremos do dia 27.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *18,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *8,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *11,2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mar 2009 às 02:46)

Por aqui a pressão vai descendo e o vento vai soprando fraco a moderado.
Temp.actual: 11.4ºC
Pressão: 1007.0hPa
HR:78%
Vento de N


----------



## DMartins (28 Mar 2009 às 09:48)

Bom dia.
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado.

Mínima *7.9º*
Actual: *10.4º*
Aí está o frio.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 10:08)

Bom dia, vento norte moderado, sensação de um certo frio, céu com poucas nuvens e 13,2º.


----------



## jpmartins (28 Mar 2009 às 10:28)

Bom dia
Por aqui alguma nebulosidade alta, o vento sopra moderado, rajadas na casa dos 30km/h.

Tmin 9.3ºC
Tactual 13.2ºC
Pressão: 1007.0hPa


----------



## DMartins (28 Mar 2009 às 10:29)

2 dias atrás: *19.8º*
ontem: *18.6º*
Hoje: *10.9*
É muita "fruta".


10:55, continuamos com uns tenros *11.9º*


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2009 às 10:59)

Bom dia!

Por aqui tempo mais fresco com 12.1 graus actuais,e algumas pequenas nuvens no céu. 

Mínima: 8.1 cº às 06: 45h

Vento actual 31 km/h de NNW.

Rajada máxima até ao momento 45.7 km/h de N às 10: 45h

máximo nos últimos 5 minutos: 37 km/h de N

Pressão 1008 hpa.

Humidade: 44 %

nem uma pinga de chuva.....


----------



## DMartins (28 Mar 2009 às 11:52)

12h e *13.1º*
Quase metade de ontem...


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 12:49)

Apesar do vento norte, que sopra moderado, ainda estão 14,5º. As nuvens passam a correr, vão aumentando de número, mas muito dificilmente isso se irá traduzir em chuva


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mar 2009 às 15:52)

E como havia e há   previsão de ondulação  de 2 a 3 m aumentando
para 4 a 5 ao longo do dia, lá fui espreitá-lo...
sim. porque mar alteroso também é coisa de que gosto:
Resultado:






[/URL][/IMG]

Ao meio dia , na praia de Angeiras o alerta do IM era ainda 
ignorado. Nem 1 metro de altura e mar com os carneirinhos
da intensa nortada.
Por aqui, agora , vento norte nos 35 km/h e rajadas de 60 Km/h.
Alguns cúmulus isolados e temperatura de 14.7º .


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 19:27)

nimboestrato disse:


> E como havia e há   previsão de ondulação  de 2 a 3 m aumentando
> para 4 a 5 ao longo do dia, lá fui espreitá-lo...
> sim. porque mar alteroso também é coisa de que gosto:
> Resultado:
> ...



queres dizer que o IM errou por 3-4mts.......esquizito


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

stormy disse:


> queres dizer que o IM errou por 3-4mts.......esquizito



  O mar ainda ontem estava um lago, a nortada que se faz sentir não teve tempo para levantar as vagas, mas acredito que amanhã o panorama seja outro


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 20:16)

Por aqui a nortada em vez de diminuir com a noite, aumentou! Registo apesar de tudo 11,5º, mas parece menos. Espero que esta ventania não prejudique a Selecção mais logo, no Dragão.

  É verdade, as nuvens desaparecerem, corridas pelo vento, que também vai secando ainda mais o ambiente


----------



## DMartins (28 Mar 2009 às 20:29)

Por cá amigo Veterano, já vamos com *9.8º*
Tá bom para ver a bola no sofá.


----------



## João Soares (28 Mar 2009 às 21:34)

Estou cheio de frio! 

A temperatura máxima foi de *15,8ºC*

Céu limpo e vento moderado de N

Temp Actual: *8,7ºC*


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 21:37)

DMartins disse:


> Por cá amigo Veterano, já vamos com *9.8º*
> Tá bom para ver a bola no sofá.



 E não há maneira de marcarem um golito, DMartins


----------



## DMartins (28 Mar 2009 às 21:37)

Ela aí vai... *8.8º* agora.



Veterano disse:


> E não há maneira de marcarem um golito, DMartins



Não deve tardar para premiar a exibição


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Boa noite a todos!

Hoje aqui por Braga, foi um dia de céu com algumas nuvens, algum vento e uma acentuada descida de temperatura. No termometro do carro que aluguei a temperatura hoje não passou dos 15ºC


----------



## DMartins (28 Mar 2009 às 22:46)

*7.7º* neste momento e céu limpo com vento fraco.


----------



## Veterano (28 Mar 2009 às 22:51)

DMartins disse:


> Não deve tardar para premiar a exibição



  Que lástima, os golos são como a chuva, parece que chega mas não chega...


----------



## Snifa (28 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

E continuamos sem pinga de chuva....

Noite bastante fresca, 

neste momento: 8.5 graus.

A máxima ficou pelos 14.1 cº

Humidade: 50 %

Pressão: 1010 hpa

Vento actual:14 km/h N 

máximo nos últimos 5 minutos : 18 km /h de NNE

A nortada durante a tarde soprou bem ( sem ser nada de excepcional contudo) aqui fica o gráfico dos máximos de rajada em 5 minutos da estação nas últimas horas, no entanto tem vindo a diminuir bastante de intensidade e isso facilita a descida da temperatura!


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 00:20)

_Extremos do dia 28.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *15,8ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento moderado de Norte

Temp: *7,5ºC*


----------



## DMartins (29 Mar 2009 às 10:07)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *5.8º*

Actual: *9.6º* com céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 10:45)

Registei a minima mais baixa do mês de Março com *5,3ºC*
O anterior registo das minimas foi de _5,5ºC_ no dia 03.Março.

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento moderado de *Norte*

Temp: *11,4ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mar 2009 às 10:54)

bons dias :
Por aqui, tudo muito igual ao quadro geral do País:
descida da temperatura mínima ( 4,9º)
e vento já moderado de norte.
Céu com uns quantos cúmulos insignificantes 
que começam a surgir.Visibilidade até à linha do Horizonte...
Bom domingo...


----------



## Veterano (29 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

Pelo Porto sigo com 12,5º, algum vento norte, algumas nuvens a passear pelo céu, em resumo, uma boa pasmaceira em termos meteorológicos...


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 12:43)

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de Norte

Temp: *14,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 13:37)

Temp: *14,9ºC*
Hum: *50%*


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 19:56)

Temp. Máxima: *15,4ºC*.

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *12,1ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (29 Mar 2009 às 20:26)

Boas

por aqui maxima de *16.4*

actual *11.4ºC*


----------



## Veterano (29 Mar 2009 às 20:29)

Boas noites, sigo com 13,5º, depois de uma tarde de nortada descomunal, de tal maneira que as ondas nem se conseguiam formar normalmente


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

Veterano disse:


> Boas noites, sigo com 13,5º, depois de uma tarde de nortada descomunal, de tal maneira que as ondas nem se conseguiam formar normalmente



Bem verdade.
As ondas quando iam para rebentar, eram empurradas pelo vento, faziam tipo aguaceiros de ondas 

Teve um dia incrivelmente bom para NÃO andar na praia.. Se ias contra o vento mal conseguias andar, se ias a favor do vento ele empurrava-te

Já para acabar, o mar está a subir de uma forma incrivel  e a areia está as ser outra vez levada pelas ondas 

Tou mesmo a ver que a maldita terra que lá puseram não aguenta o mar.. Lá está a Erosão Costeira, bem a vista


----------



## jpmartins (29 Mar 2009 às 21:23)

Boa noite
Hoje a nortada ficou hoje pelos 60.1km/h de rajada max.
Tmax.14.5ºC
Tmin.5.4ºC

T.actual 10.9ºC
HR: 69%
Pressão: 1012.7hPa

Ontem a rajada max. foi de 74.8km/h


----------



## João Soares (30 Mar 2009 às 00:30)

_Extremos do dia 29.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *15,4ºC*
Temp. Minima: *5,3ºC* (a temperatura as baixa do mês de Março) 

Precipitação: *0,0mm* (já nem caiu uma pinga à 21 dias) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu parcialmente limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *8,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2009 às 08:48)

Bom dia de início da semana, para quem não está de férias, para os outros também

  Manhã com um cheirinho de Inverno, 7º no Porto e 6º em Rio Tinto, Sol aberto, para já sem vento.


----------



## DMartins (30 Mar 2009 às 09:16)

Amigo Veterano, muito obrigado pois estou de férias.
Amanhã, parto para Montalegre para uma semana de descanso.

Hoje:
Temperatura mínima: *2.6º* !!
Temperatura actual: *5.8º* !!

EDIT 10h 35m: *9.2º*


----------



## Veterano (30 Mar 2009 às 14:15)

Ambiente agradável, primaveril, aqui em Rio Tinto, com 16,5º, vento fraco, poucas nuvens, a atmosfera está sossegada.


----------



## DMartins (30 Mar 2009 às 15:33)

Boas.
16.6º neste momento.
Ultrapassámos os *10º* às *12.30h*...


----------



## João Soares (30 Mar 2009 às 18:51)

Dia fresco pela freguesia de Canidelo 

Depois de uma minima de *5,8ºC* a máxima não excedeu os *14,2ºC* de máxima.

Dia sempre de céu limpo e com muito sol.
Vento não se notou, só mesmo em ruas sem sol ou nas zonas ribeirinhas 

Temp. Actual: 13,1ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Mar 2009 às 20:07)

E mais um avião que chegou tranquilamente ao seu destino.
Pudera:- com estas condições atmosféricas acho que até eu
pilotava sem dificuldades:






[/URL][/IMG]

céu limpo, visibilidade a perder de vista e vento fraco de noroeste.
11,9º neste momento e
 então até amanhã, nosso grande astro-rei...


----------



## João Soares (31 Mar 2009 às 00:09)

_Extremos do dia 30.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *14,2ºC*
Temp. Minima: *5,8ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *8,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (31 Mar 2009 às 02:07)

Ceu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *7,6ºC*
Hum: *90%*


PS: A todos os membros do fórum quando colocarem uma imagem, redimensiona-a para *800 X 600*.
Senão fica muito grande e demora a abrir as páginas


Até amanhã!


----------



## DMartins (31 Mar 2009 às 08:11)

Bom dia.
Mínima de *7.8º*
Actual: *8.5º*

Boa semana a todos. Cá nos encontramos Domingo.
Para aqueles que vão à Sanabria, boa viagem. Eu irei mais cedo, pois Sábado estarei de regresso a Guimarães para ver a "bola".


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2009 às 08:50)

DMartins disse:


> Bom dia.
> Mínima de *7.8º*
> Actual: *8.5º*
> 
> ...



 Boas férias, DMartins e obrigado. Pelo Porto registo 10º, já algum vento, céu sem nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (31 Mar 2009 às 11:53)

Devido ao vento que "se levantou" por volta das 2h a temperatura minima não foi além dos *7,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado

Temp: *14,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (31 Mar 2009 às 14:37)

Visualizo uns cumulos a Sul.
Mas nada se passará aqui nem em Portugal Continental 

Temp: *15,1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (31 Mar 2009 às 14:47)

Por Rio Tinto está agradável, com 19º, vento fraco, algumas formações de nuvens no horizonte a leste, mas que não vão dar em nada.


----------



## João Soares (31 Mar 2009 às 19:30)

A Máxima de hoje foi a mais quente dos últimos dois dias 

Temp. Máxima observada: *15,9ºC*

Céu limpo (Os cumulos já morreram) e vento fraco a moderado

Temp: *12,7ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (31 Mar 2009 às 23:23)

Boa noite
Temp. actual: 9.2ºC
Pressão: 1014.9hPa
HR: 92%

Tmax. 19.3ºC
Tmin. 3.5ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2009 às 00:01)

_Extremos do dia 31.Março.2009_

Temp. Máxima: *15,9ºC*
Temp. Minima: *7,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp: *8,5ºC*


Ah, vou ficar infectado, socorro


----------

